# TTC Summer 2011 - Join in the CHAT!!



## baby-diva

hi ladies :D :D

Anyone else going to be TTC next summer???
My partner and I are officially on the list for IUI, but won't be at the top till Summer next year. I have some more bloods to have done in a few weeks, then more to do next year. 
We have to go see a counsellor soon too, as we are a same sex couple using a sperm donor - that is ALOT to explain to a child, so she'll help us answers questions like that!!! which is great :D :D

Anyway please introduce yourself and say hi :D :D


----------



## baby-diva

anyone else trying Summer 2011???? sort of April - September time :D :D


----------



## RobenR

We are going to start trying for number 2 next June! I'm happy to find others to get through the time with! :hi::wave:


----------



## baby-diva

yay hi roben :) me too!!!


----------



## RobenR

Since it's just us two so far, tell me a bit about yourself. :flower: I am 31, live in Ontario, Canada, am in the Navy, married to a man in the Army and have a beautiful little miracle boy who is 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## baby-diva

wow army AND navy, you guys have a lot going on!!

i'm 28, i live in Scotland with my partner (who i am marrying in october) and our 18 cats!!! right now we're fostering my 2 nephews, and we're WTT next summer.... so excited. as a same sex couple we have to use IUI with a sperm donor..... 
my partner is assistant manager of a store, and i stay at home with the kids :D :D but i do creative stuff to pass time and hopefully to sell oneday!!


----------



## RobenR

18 cats? I thought my house was crazy with 2 dogs! You are braver than I am that's for sure!

Have you chosen who your donor will be? (personal friend or from a clinic)? It's so exciting for you, everything coming up, marriage and baby!


----------



## baby-diva

yup 18.... it's ALOT but we love them!!! 
yup it's a bit of a busy one for us - we're getting married soon, and the plans are going well but then we've got tests and counselling to have alongside all that!!! :D :D
we are using a clinic, we've got a local assisted conception unit and they are helping us - they choose some potentials for us, it's great.


----------



## PrincessKay

Hiiiii

We are TTC August 2011 :happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

hi princess kay, welcome to the chat!!!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Hiiii

Thanks so much, i dont know how im gonna actually wait that long though. 1 year to go!!!! I think i will actually go mad during this time :dohh:

Anyway... How are you? Excited? 

xxx


----------



## Dumpling

Hi can I join?! We'll be TTC in June-September time next year, if we've managed to sell our house & buy a new one by then!


----------



## baby-diva

yeah definitely join in :D :D that'll be great!!!

princess kay - yup i'm excited, i wish it was next year tho!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

It seems like next summer is sooooo long away, but I know its going to fly by. I saw someone's ticker counting down to new years day & its something like 5 months & 2 weeks away. That's not long! We'll just have to keep ourselves busy this next year with lots of fun plans & distractions!


----------



## PrincessKay

I know - 1 year seems so long but it will fly over girls and i cant wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

hehe me either :D :D :D so excited!!!!!! have you started looking at baby shops??? i have


----------



## PrincessKay

Oh god yeah, i cant help myself. It makes me worse though! I have ideas on names, prams and clothes, anything you can think of :winkwink:

Im super excited!


----------



## baby-diva

yup we have names planned - 2 girls names and 2 boys names - incase of twins!!!  LOL
i want a lime green pram - a travel system one!!! coolness!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Well i only wanted a pushchair so it would fit in the car without being a tight sqeeze but my mum said she wants to get me a pram :thumbup:

What names have you chosen? I think my baby will be nameless for the first month or so because im so indecisive ha-ha.

Will you find out the sex? I love looking at all the cute little clothes and stuff!


----------



## baby-diva

our names are:

Justin Reece Mathieson if it's one boy
Justin Mathieson and Reece Stephen for twin boys

Elena Lena Isabella if it's one girl
Elena Angela and Isabella Lena for twin girls :D :D
And yup we do intend on finding out the sex - how about you???


----------



## PrincessKay

Noooo im team yellow.

I love a hundred names but my favourites are Daisy and Erin for a girl and Oliver and Logan for a boy. Middle name for the girl will be Kathleen (OH's nan) and for a boy it will be Stephen (my grandad) but i think Logan Stephen sounds silly so maybe another middle name it between. Secretly though i would love a baby girl. How about you?


----------



## baby-diva

secretly a girl but i'm not sure i care either way - i have 8 nephews  lol!!! so a girl would be great, but a boy would too - so really not bothered either way :D :D

i like our girl names better tho to be honest. i love your names :D very sweet!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Me either - OH's family consists mainly of boys and mine is mainly girls so who knows? 

I do think little boys are cool in their jeans and polo tops when they are like 2 but i love little dresses and stuff too, to be fair i would be happy with either but i like my girls names best too. I have lots of twins on my side of the family but im not sure i could cope with 2 but some people say its easier.


----------



## Dumpling

I secretly want a baby boy & yes, I've picked out my dream pram (Silver Cross Linear Sleepover) & have a list of names. :blush: I really like Violet, Iris, Edith, Martha & Matilda for girls & Theo, Oscar, Sebastian, Reuben, Jasper, George & Henry for boys. But OH doesn't know any of this, it's my own secret crazy place to come & dream! He doesn't even want to know when we're TTC, he just wants to know when I'm pregnant! Weirdo.


----------



## PrincessKay

Ahhhh cute. I like those prams too but prefer the pramettes as they are less bulky.


----------



## baby-diva

wow i love those names :D :D very cute. i definitely want a travel system - we travel by bus alot and it's just easier :D :D


----------



## RobenR

Welcome to the chat PrincessKay and Dumpling!

I know the feeling - is it next year yet? For some reason, these last few days I've had a horrible case of baby rabies. I don't want to wait!


----------



## wtt :)

Heya, DH and i are gonna NTNP/TTC somewhere around May next year :happydance:


----------



## Dumpling

I was a bridesmaid this weekend & one of our friends brought her 15wk old baby to the wedding. He was just so gorgeous & smiley & dribbley & scrumptious! Ohhhh next year is so long away! Help!


----------



## PrincessKay

I know its ages away :growlmad:

My auntie just got a tiny puppy at the weekend and now i want one of those too :wacko:

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Dumpling

Aww I really want a puppy too! We saw a yorkshire terrier one in a shop yesterday & it was sat on the counter with the owner & as she gave me my change, it stole my £5 note! A bit too teeny for me though, it would be smaller than my cat!


----------



## RobenR

We have a new rescue dog who is trying to drive me insane, but she's adorable so it's worth it. Her former owners got rid of her because they got pregnant! Absolutely horrifying to me, so now we're a 2 dog family!


----------



## Catalyst

Hello :)
Me and my oh will start trying in april I think. We have 1 year old son :) he was born in july 2009.
We recently bought a house and I was starting a new job so that is the main reason we wont start untill next year. I was fine with it 2 months ago but now im baby mad! hahaha might be because my oh brother is having a lo in december :D
Hope the time will fly by, although I want to cherish the time I get to spend with my lovely litle boy :D


----------



## PrincessKay

Ah its not fair to get rid of a pet just because you are pregnant!

This little doggy is a spaniel, hes adorable, i want one soooo bad but im not allowed :cry:


----------



## Dumpling

How could you get rid of a pet because you're pregnant?! They are members of the family as far as I'm concerned! Plus you never know how they are going to be with a new baby until you try! I don't think I could do it. :nope: I'd be too sad!


----------



## baby-diva

we have 18 cats so definitely pet lovers here!!
welcome catalyst :D :D
i am doing ok today, but super tired!! we're keeping my foster sons for a little while longer (they are my nephews) so it's bit hard right now.


----------



## hawalkden

Good luck to you both hunny :)
I want to TTC no later than June/July 2011.. :)
Due to my health and money issues really :) x


----------



## PrincessKay

18 Cats!!! Blimey - i have one and shes a handful!

I was just wondering since a girl at my work just got married - shes very young and probably gonna be TTC soon. I know everyone always 'expects' you to get married before having a child but i just dont want to yet. I do defo want to get married but not yet and i know people still frown upon children born when their parents arent married. I dont want to get married at 21/22, ive got no doubt at all that i will spend the rest of my life with my man and we have been together for ages but i just dont want to get married this young. I do however want to have a child when im 22/23, my mum had me when she was 20 and it was lovely having a young mum. Im thinking have a baby at 22/23 (i turn 22 next year but i might be 23 when it arrives) and then get married when im around 25/26. 

What are other peoples plans surrounding this?


----------



## baby-diva

we're getting married in October :D :D because we would prefer to be married before we have a child

BUT 

i do think this is personal preference - everyone is different and totally entitled to make this kind of decision for themselves :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

I do want to get married but..

1. I think 21 is too young to get married
2. Theres no way we could afford to get married before Aug 2011
3. I havent even been asked yet!!


----------



## RobenR

I had my first engagement at 19. My second at 21. I didn't actually get married until I was 28. For myself, personally, I think that early 20's is too young to get married. There is still so much living to do, and most early marriages that I have known about amongst friends have ended in divorce.

Having a baby that early? If you feel you have the emotional and mental maturity to handle it, go for it.

This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## baby-diva

i agree with Roben - i am 28 now and i feel that i'm at the right point in my life to get married - my sister got engaged at 20 and is now seperated, so yup it's probably better to wait until you feel it's the right time :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

I did get engaged when i was 17 and we broke up like 2 months after, it was a complete disaster and i dont even know why i did it :dohh:

I know im not ready to get married yet, but i do believe we will be together forever and eventually get married but just not yet.

I do want a child when im 23 and i dont think a marriage certificate makes you any less of a good mum or dad. I always said i wanted to be married before having a child and do everything the 'right' way but i just dont think i do anymore :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

I had just turned 21 when we got married. DH was 19 :shy: :haha: but we are :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## PrincessKay

Dont tell me that - you will make me change my mind :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

:haha:


----------



## Catalyst

Im almost 26. We have been to gether for 11 years and living to gether for 10 years. We got engaged when we were 20. We bought a condo 5 years ago and a small hous this year. We had our first baby last year :)
I think we might get married next year, been talking about it, or the next couple of years. But we plan start TTC for baby #2 about april next year.

So there is no one formula for how to do things. Just do what you think will make you happy and not what the comunity or ppl a round you think you should do.


----------



## PrincessKay

I know - i think we are defo TTC in Aug next year, i will be 22 he will be 26. I always said i only wanted one child but who knows. Then i think we will get married when im around 26.

We have our own house, cars and good jobs and stuff so thats all taken care of, just need to wait til Aug :happydance:


----------



## pink23

i will be hopefully ttc next aug yey. its been moved backwards and forwards but i think now its staying xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Yipppeee - i love August, its my birthday month too :happydance:


----------



## RobenR

PrincessKay said:


> Yipppeee - i love August, its my birthday month too :happydance:

When in August is your birthday? It's my birth month too!


----------



## PrincessKay

Its the 7th :happydance: x


----------



## baby-diva

my birth month is July..... which is when we're trying (weirdly). how is everyone today???


----------



## pink23

ooh mine is july to.
i really need a new ticker for ttc now im sure it will come around quick x


----------



## wtt :)

same here, July ;)


----------



## PrincessKay

Im not good today. Just had my Implanon removed, never again!!! The nurse gave my a needle to numb my arm and i thought it would just be one little cut with the knife, but no, she was hacking away at my arm for like 5 mins, i was nearly sick!! Now ive got a massive bandage round my arm and was told i need to keep my little strips and stuff on for a week. Just what i need the day before my leaving party!

On the upside my new contraception is just a little patch and ive been using it for a few months now as my implant ran out a while ago. They are really good and easy to use. 

Rant over!


----------



## baby-diva

aww sorry hun - that doesn't sound overly great!!!!!! hope your arm is ok - my sister had her implant removed and it wasn't a great experience either xxx


----------



## PrincessKay

Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:


----------



## monkeydo

Hi everyone!

We're planning on TTC a few weeks before our wedding which is 2nd June 2011 (on the basis that it could take a while to get pg)

Went to the FP clinic today to get my last packet of pills, did a little dance on the way out. Would love to start ttc now but I've got my wedding dress and I love it too much (I know how stupid that sounds!!)


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Monkey

Welcome...

That doesn't sound silly - you wont be able to fit into your dress if your preggars :haha:


----------



## baby-diva

hi monkey 
welcome to the thread - i understand what you mean, i am so desperate to not gain ANY weight because i have the perfect dress - i'm on a diet so i will have to have alterations done!!!


----------



## RobenR

I was like that coming up to my wedding as well. It doesn't help that they make wedding dress sizes smaller than what is on the tag! Are you wearing a corset underneath? You *really* don't want to be pg for that!


----------



## baby-diva

i'm lucky - i CAN'T get pregnant till next summer no matter what  LOL!!!
i'm wearing a corset under my dress tho :D :D and my dress is a tie back one - so it'll pull everything in :D :D


----------



## monkeydo

Mine's not a corset, it's actually empire line so it could fit a bump in, but it's got the most beautiful sequinned lace bit over the boobs, so if my boobs got bigger it might not fit! I'm having it made so I'm sure they _could_ alter it, but I ain't risking it!!


----------



## RobenR

Baby-Diva and Monkeydo you need to take some pictures so we can see the wedding dresses! I sort of miss the build up to the wedding, but it was such a relief when it was over. Didn't want to take off the wedding dress though... :)


----------



## pink23

yey i finaly got my new ticker. over a year seems so far away but at least i can save some pennies and loose some weight before baby #2 comes.
Hope evryones well x


----------



## RobenR

Pink - I want to lose a lot of weight before we TTC #2 as well.


----------



## Catalyst

PrincessKay said:


> Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:

It was no problem to take my implanon out couple of years ago. Just a litle cut, easy peacy


----------



## Pinkgirl

oooooooooooooooooooooooo
is there room for another???

I have been in WTT ever since joining BNB (See under avatar for date) 
We now know for sure i will be TTC summer 2011 after our wedding....cant believe that we are by the 1 year mark....i have waited so long for this!
xx


----------



## baby-diva

welcome pinkgirl :D :D nice to have you here!!!


----------



## pink23

ooh pinkgirl where in the west mids are you from xx
Im glad we are waiting now till august instead of december this year. reason being i want to be settled in my job and be there for maternity money so i dont have to go straight back to work and hopefully we want to try and sell our flat to get a house xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Catalyst said:


> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:
> 
> It was no problem to take my implanon out couple of years ago. Just a litle cut, easy peacyClick to expand...

This was defo not easy peasy. Not for me anyway but maybe im just a softie!


----------



## baby-diva

i guess everyone's experiences are different!!

how has everyone's weekend been??
mine has been hectic but today has been so good - after much talking/debating ALL the final details are organised for the wedding - including our honeymoon :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

Yeah i guess so. I thought it was just gonna be one little cut because thats what they told me but it was like 12 little cuts :wacko:

Congrats on booking the wedding!!! I bet you are super excited! Where are you going on honeymoon?

I start my new job tomorrow which i am sooooo not looking forward to :shrug:


----------



## RobenR

My weekend was ok, spent most of it online selling stuff from our house to make some extra money and space. I can't believe I"m back to work in a week, it's going to be so hard to leave Jean-Luc!

Baby-Diva that's great that everything is finalized for the wedding and honeymoon! Feels great to have it all done right?

Where are you planning on for your honeymoon?


----------



## Catalyst

PrincessKay said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:
> 
> It was no problem to take my implanon out couple of years ago. Just a litle cut, easy peacyClick to expand...
> 
> This was defo not easy peasy. Not for me anyway but maybe im just a softie!Click to expand...

Nahh I dont think thats it. It just might have been hard to find. I heard of a girl that it was not where it was supose to be, maby thats why it was so awful.


----------



## Catalyst

I have just been working in a new job since beginning of july. I like it but I would love to be able to work less and spend more time with my son :S he was 1 years old the 12th of july.

But, If I want to have deacent maternity money and be as long time away from job like when I had him I need to work this mutch :S

But the job is ok so it is not all bad and I get to see my boy for 4-6 hours before he goes to sleep and more when Im off.


----------



## pink23

my weekend was working to- 8-4 both days. but if i work 2-10 which i alternate my weekends i hardly see caleb.
im off this sunday so i think out friend is still having caleb and we are going up town we rarely have go up town on our own so going to do a bit of shopping.
xxx
must also book an apointment to change my pill. the one im on now i get no af and dont really like it and heard it can take a whille to go back to normal cycles x


----------



## PrincessKay

Catalyst said:


> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:
> 
> It was no problem to take my implanon out couple of years ago. Just a litle cut, easy peacyClick to expand...
> 
> This was defo not easy peasy. Not for me anyway but maybe im just a softie!Click to expand...
> 
> Nahh I dont think thats it. It just might have been hard to find. I heard of a girl that it was not where it was supose to be, maby thats why it was so awful.Click to expand...

Yeah she seemed as though she was prodding around looking for it. Never mind, i take my strips off on Thursday then i can forget all about it. I have the patch now and its been a godsend so far.

Do you work full time? My first day was ok but im shattered now, i couldn't imagine coming home to look after a baby.


----------



## Catalyst

PrincessKay said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Its awful. I will never get another one in. The nurses were really nice, i just suppose its got to be done :shrug:
> 
> It was no problem to take my implanon out couple of years ago. Just a litle cut, easy peacyClick to expand...
> 
> This was defo not easy peasy. Not for me anyway but maybe im just a softie!Click to expand...
> 
> Nahh I dont think thats it. It just might have been hard to find. I heard of a girl that it was not where it was supose to be, maby thats why it was so awful.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she seemed as though she was prodding around looking for it. Never mind, i take my strips off on Thursday then i can forget all about it. I have the patch now and its been a godsend so far.
> 
> Do you work full time? My first day was ok but im shattered now, i couldn't imagine coming home to look after a baby.Click to expand...

Yeah Im working full time. some days im working 7-15 others 8-18 and my boy goes to sleep at 21 so I get some time with him. If I go to work at 8 I sometimes can give him breakfest and hugs and cuddle :) hehe but usualy hes a sleep with his father.

Im going to see how it plays out. It is mutch work (not very hard one but I stand a lot and it is 10 hours the longer days) but the salary is good. If it goes well I should have better amternity money than the last time. And be able to save some money before it arrives.


----------



## monkeydo

Hi baby-diva, we've just booked our honeymoon this weekend too! A week in Cornwall, v exotic!! Am very excited, I'm never been to Cornwall. Plus it's cheap, hooray!


----------



## PrincessKay

Gosh those are long hours!

So what is everyones name? Just so i dont have to keep calling people diva and monkey etc :haha:

Mine is Kay incase you didnt guess already :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

mine is faye. i think its under my username. x


----------



## PrincessKay

So it is... Hiiii Faye xx


----------



## RobenR

LOL! My name is my username. Roben.


----------



## baby-diva

mine is Vicki :D :D on my siggy!!

we're going up to inverness for our honeymoon - so so excited. it's 10 weeks on Saturday till the big day - can't wait :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

Ok i admit it im stupid :dohh:

The only names i dont know are babydiva and monkey.

Sorry girlies and hiii Roben - love the spelling!


----------



## pink23

hi , how are you all.
Looks like i will be planning a wedding for next year now as well as looking forward to ttc. havent set a date yet but will definately be next year xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Ahhh im so confused about the whole wedding thing. Im wondering if i should wait and get married first :cry:


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies :hi: 

My OH and I have been married a year, and we had our baby girl at the end of April. Yep; honeymoon baby! :thumbup:

We love being parents so much we've already decided to take the plunge and TTC#2 in May 2011. We're hoping for a boy this time around, but happy with either. 

My WTT Journal is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/wtt-journals/376191-wtt-2-9-months-counting.html

Looking forward to getting to know you girls! :flower:


----------



## baby-diva

hi lara :D :D nice to see you :D :D

faye - it's so exciting, the wedding planning. we're having our wedding 10 weeks on SATURDAY, i'm getting nervous now. then we have some time before our IUI waiting time is up.

kay - i think you need to stick with what is RIGHT for you and your partner, and not rush into anything.


----------



## monkeydo

My real name is Melanie.

10 weeks til your wedding, eeeekkk! I've got 41 and I'm stressing! I could grow a child in that time!


----------



## baby-diva

i know melanie - its' awesome but the time goes in so quickly!!!

i got a fabby email today - saying i won a pair of boots worth over £100 from a magazine comp - how cool is that?


----------



## PrincessKay

I know im just so confused at the moment i really dont know what to do :shrug:


----------



## RobenR

baby-diva said:


> i know melanie - its' awesome but the time goes in so quickly!!!
> 
> i got a fabby email today - saying i won a pair of boots worth over £100 from a magazine comp - how cool is that?

What kind of boots? What do they look like?


----------



## baby-diva

kay - it's a confusing time hun, just think on it, don't rush into something you might regret or something you really don't want.

roben - they are hudson boots, and they are black - that's all i know!!! i'm so excited :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

I think ive made my mind up :winkwink:

I just think everything is getting to me at the moment because i just started my new job etc and we are trying to save our pennies for our holiday. But my life wont always be this stressful i just need to settle into my job etc.

Let us know what your boots are like!!


----------



## baby-diva

i'm glad you've made your mind up :D :D

and of course i will.

i had a spray tan today - OMG i am ORANGE!!! apparently it fades after the shower in the morning - so we'll see.


----------



## PrincessKay

:haha:


----------



## pink23

any good diets girls? before i order a dress i want to loose at least 1st. i tried the slimfast but didnt stick to it and i really cantdrink lots of water but suppose i need to. x


----------



## baby-diva

i'm doing slimming world - lost 10lbs in the first 3 weeks but then gained a lb because of my period - suck fest. hoping to lose a few pounds this week. it's a good diet.

i'm not orange today - woop!!


----------



## PrincessKay

I dont diet but the Cambridge diet is supposed to be fantastic.


----------



## Pinkgirl

pink23 said:


> ooh pinkgirl where in the west mids are you from xx
> Im glad we are waiting now till august instead of december this year. reason being i want to be settled in my job and be there for maternity money so i dont have to go straight back to work and hopefully we want to try and sell our flat to get a house xx

Hey...we are stourbridge way...i know wednesfield...sure i have visited before hehe x


----------



## monkeydo

I don't do diets either. As soon as I start a diet I get obsessed by 'naughty' food!

I use Wii-Fit though, and I find that because it weighs u, u think 'oh I won't have that chocolate cos Wii-Fit will tell me off'


----------



## PrincessKay

I use St Tropez self tanning mousse and i never go orange.

So has anyone started thinking of names yet?


----------



## pink23

oh has picked out names- noah for boy, girl- madison or violet xx


----------



## Catalyst

Last time we had found a girl name witch is Katrín Alda but now im not so sure I want to use that combination. I want to use the name Alda but not as first name because it is in memory of my OH niece. But I dont have a clue of boy name. Well I do but my oh doesnt want it hahaha I sugested it last time and was shot down haha. The name is Valgeir Þór and it is both that I think it sounds good and because my mom wanted to name my youngest brother this name because Valgeir is my fathers second name and Þóra (gir version of þór) her second name but then couple of weeks before his birth a friends sister named her son so she didnt use it. I might put them together and use Valþór because it would be a trend because my sons name is Arnþór Einar :) hehehe
But then again if not these names then I dont have a clue!


----------



## baby-diva

wow fabulous names ladies :D :D
how is everyone today? i'm a little stressed but less orange!! i'm going to go somewhere that does lighter colors too!!

our names are: Elena Lena Isabella and Justin Reese Mathieson :D :D


----------



## Catalyst

Im very very good. I have got a day off today and the wether has been wonderful. Woke up early with my boy and we the family have gone bicykling, picking blueberries, cykling some more, pickning in the town park and swimming. Think we will bbq some burgers for dinner and have a nice evening at home, watch litle Tv and keep knitting :)


----------



## Fliss

Hiya, thought I'd finally join this thread as I'm WTT and will be TTC in May/June 2011.


----------



## baby-diva

catalyst - we have done nothing today, very quiet but i'm so tired!! and i have a horrible headache - just about to do the kids tea before heading to slimming world.
fliss - welcome :D :D


----------



## pink23

I've just been to diy shop today and thats it really it. oh and attempted a lasgne today, just waiting for it to cool down x


----------



## PrincessKay

I have got so many names picked its unbelieveable. My LO wont have a name for like 3 weeks :wacko:


----------



## pink23

aww. when we had caleb we had his name but at the hospital his wristand always said infant harper lol that was for 15days lolx


----------



## PrincessKay

I like so many. i will give you all a shortlist :haha:

Girl:
Daisy
Erin
Olivia
Ava
Amelia
Erica
Scarlett
Grace
Kaitlyn
Imogen
Phoebe
Isla
Lola

Boy:
Oliver
Logan
Luca

Can you tell what im hoping for? hehe


----------



## rivanprincess

Mind if I join? 
I'm hoping for me and DH to start trying for #2 somewhere between April-June 2011. Dh is really on the fence right now. He thinks he only wants one child, but now that a few of our friends are having their seconds I'm hoping he will change his mind, the same way he did about having our first :)


----------



## noshowjo

hello im jo . i am also a foster carer . and gonna be trying to concieve in may next year it will be my 3rd child although my 2 foster daughter are practically mine so it will be number 5 x


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
nice to meet you both :D :D


----------



## embojet

Mind if I pop in to say hi? We will be ttc#2 in June 2011.


----------



## noshowjo

hey ladies , how do i get a ticker on my posts , i want to count down my wtt time scale . ha ha x thanks jo


----------



## embojet

noshowjo said:


> hey ladies , how do i get a ticker on my posts , i want to count down my wtt time scale . ha ha x thanks jo

Click on mine and it will take you to the site I made it on. Copy the BB code at the end on to your sig on your profile.


----------



## wtt :)

noshowjo said:


> hey ladies , how do i get a ticker on my posts , i want to count down my wtt time scale . ha ha x thanks jo

look in the Forum Help area ;)


----------



## PrincessKay

Its my birthday tomorrow and officially 1 year until TTC!! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Birthday tomorrow! :cake::serenade:


----------



## pink23

happy birthday for tomorrow just in case im not on xx


----------



## baby-diva

Happy Birthday Kay, have a great day :D :D


----------



## embojet

Happy Birthday Kay :cake:


----------



## PrincessKay

Thanks Ladies i had a fab day!!

Look at my ticker yippeeee were counting down the months now :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Hi everyone , 
Oh can I join you Please? We are going to start trying next year after we get married in may on my 30th birthday :) I can`t wait !!! Let the count down begin!


----------



## wtt :)

sure you can topsy! Welcome! :D


----------



## baby-diva

hi topsy - welcome to the group :D :D


----------



## topsy

Thank you, Nice to know I belong somwhere :) x


----------



## pink23

hi topsy xx


----------



## PrincessKay

I have fully recovered from my hangover you will all be pleased to know!

I am super excited that TTC is less than a year. I get so excited looking at baby things, just been to Debenhams before and they have some adorable stuff!


----------



## PrincessKay

Will you all be charting and doing fertility tests and stuff when its time?

I get confused with how it all works :wacko:


----------



## pink23

i dont think we will. last time i come off the pill and was lucky on 2nd month. i think we will take it day by day. Aslong as we dtd around ov time. xx


----------



## wtt :)

I've been charting for about 3 months now, ever since i came off the pill just to see how my body is changing back to normal, etc. I find it very interesting actually!


----------



## PrincessKay

I wouldnt even know when i was ovulating? If nothing happens after maybe 3 months then i will start charting if i can work out how to hehe!


----------



## wtt :)

Princess, do you have a journal? 
As for charting, try fertility friend, an online charting program. I use it and yes, they try to get you to pay for it but i use the free version and am very happy with it ;)


----------



## PrincessKay

No hunni i dont have a journal. I will try fertility friend. Need to wait for my cycles to get back to normal when i stop BC. 

I literally want to TTC now im so excited, are you like this too?


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> No hunni i dont have a journal. I will try fertility friend. Need to wait for my cycles to get back to normal when i stop BC.
> 
> I literally want to TTC now im so excited, are you like this too?

yup! i wouldn't mind TTC right now (well when DH gets home! :haha:)

I asked if you had a journal cause we will be TTC at around the same time and it's hard to find people that are for some reason! 

I decided to stop the pill mid-pack cause it was giving me more and more problems, etc. and started charting right away when AF arrived. (i stopped the pill in the middle of charting) I just wanted to see it on the chart how my body was slowly changing back to normal and of course in preparation of TTC :happydance:


----------



## PrincessKay

Yeah that sounds like a good idea. I will get round to making a journal one day :haha:


----------



## baby-diva

i have a journal - it's in my siggy line :D :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone :hello: 

I've just managed to get caught up (been moving house and trying to find a job :growlmad: and seem to be getting settled now). 

How is everyone. I'm well except our WTT date keeps getting pushed back. It looks like I'll be starting work in my dream job in November, and I will be working for a charity so want to be in the job at least 12 months before I drop the bombshell after the 12week scan so we can't really start TTCing until August. We were supposed to be starting in May. it's still good though as Earl will still be under 3 when the 2nd is born, which is a proviso of what we are aiming for with our family. 

We're also currently living with MIL and I am realising how quickly Earl is growing up :cry: In the past 2 months that we've been here he's learnt to crawl, clap and I think we have our firs lot of communication (he shakes his head and nods for yes and no! :thumbup:) Daft really but I feel like it's speeding by, espeically with me wanting to go back to work. So can't wait to do all this again with another. My health isn't the best at the moment - still having problems related to my pregnancy with Earl beleive it or not....he's nearly 10 months old!! So want to get all of that sorted too. So August is is for us now. I desperately want to be pregnant before I turn 28 though, which is September 2011, so not really very happy about the delays - I may be able to get away with an October announcement so we may be NTNP from June :blush: We shall have to see lol. :blush:

Hope everyone is ok and coping ok with the waiting. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Catalyst

I finally have a ticker and a new pic of my son in my signature hahaha still had the sonar :S and he is 13 months today :)


----------



## monkeydo

I just started a journal. Warning - will not be interesting!


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been out of it for awhile, when life happens it happens fast! We lost one of our dogs last week and with DH gone, I had to deal with finding his body at home when I returned from work and taking care of the arrangements. Very hectic.

As a result of stress and dealing with Jean-Luc by myself, my eating has gone all to hell which got me wondering - how many of us are also going to try and lose some weight and get in better shape before trying next year? I don't have enough room on my ticker! I'm down 10 lbs so far and have a very far goal to go. 

Done rambling now!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aimee-lou....ii think i remember you from wtt ages ago....did you have a piccie of your dog as your avatar?
x


----------



## PrincessKay

So sorry about your dog Roben.

I wont be trying to lose weight, suppose im one of the lucky ones. Although im not skinny (size 10) i could probably lose a couple of pounds but im not really bothered, i love food too much :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

Pinkgirl - Yep! That was me! :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

i want to loose some weight to. dont want to be the weight i was when i was pregnant before lol xx


----------



## lu-is

After much deliberating we're going to TTC somewhere about Aug/Sept/Oct. 2011. (I'm hoping for the August.. I think I can convince him of that).


----------



## Evolution<3

Hi Ladies,

Can I Join?? I'm turning 21, OH is 22 and we just had a little (preemie) boy in June. When we found out at 20 weeks that i was pregnant :dohh: ... we were extremely shocked but also, so so happy! At 26 weeks i started bleeding and we found out i had complete placenta previa which kept me in the hospital on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy. It was rough to say the least!

So since i basically missed my WHOLE pregnancy :haha: We've decided that we want to TTC another little miracle babe next summer...June, July, or August :D


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
welcome to all the newbies, it's nice to see you here!! :D :D
I've posted again on my WTT journal if you want to check it out. I'm doing ok - but tired.... children are hard work - especially ones that aren't your own


----------



## mrsreno

hey ladies!
i am soooo excited to announce that our wedding date has been set!! that means our TTC date has also !!! May 26, 2011! i have started to count down the days already!


----------



## wtt :)

:wohoo: congrats mrsreno!


----------



## Pinkgirl

aimee-lou said:


> Pinkgirl - Yep! That was me! :thumbup:

I thought so...wow time flys...your little boy is gorgeous x


----------



## RobenR

I've been trying to convince DH that maybe we could start TTC in May instead of June just because I don't want to wait that long! But, I know my body will have to reset a bit after the IUD comes out. 

Welcome to the newbies here! It's a great group of ladies on here.


----------



## baby-diva

congrats mrs reno - have you started planning yet?
our wedding is in less than 8 weeks - even saying it makes me feel a little bit sick!! LOL.... but so excited.
how is everyone today? i'm off to the doctors with R, and speech therapy this afternoon with R.. busy day.


----------



## Catalyst

Im good. Just went for a short holiday this weekend. My son is on his second week in daycare (im not sure if daycare is the rigth word.. there are only 5 children under 2 years old)
Im gald the time is flying by :) just going to try to have fun while waiting for our TTC time :) me and my mum are going to go to either New York or Boston next spring. Going to stay for 4 night, sightseeing, eating, drinking and shoping :D

How are you girls today?


----------



## RobenR

I think I'm going to lose my mind! My brother and sister in law just found out that they are going to have a girl and it's made me want to start trying for another baby now! Never mind that DH is away and I'm just back to work and we have so much to do between now and then - I suddenly have baby rabies.

I think I might lose my mind between now and May when the IUD comes out. Argh!


----------



## PrincessKay

Oooohhhhh maaaaaaaaannn!!! I dont want to wait anymore :(


----------



## wtt :)

girls, think of all the stuff you won't be able to do once a little one is on the way! Do those things now ;) Like going out to eat, the movies, etc. :haha: At least that's what i've been doing :winkwink:


----------



## PrincessKay

Im trying to think like that but i know my mum will want to steal my child at every chance she gets so i know i will still be able to go out sometimes. I reaaaaaaaaally cant wait but i have to :(

I love looking at all the cute clothes and stuff.


----------



## lu-is

Howdy!! How is everyone in here today? or this week? 
I can't get babies off my brain today. lol it is going to be one of those kinda days.


----------



## PrincessKay

Hiiii

Im ok hunni are you?

Im like that at the moment too. Grrrr...Just trying to sort finances out at the mo too and trying to save for bump.

Is anyone else saving up before TTC?

K xx


----------



## wtt :)

yup, have been saving up as much as we can, not only for baby but for other stuff and emergencies, etc. as well. ;)


----------



## baby-diva

yup we're saving - but we're doing IUI treatment so we have to save!!! babies are expensive anyway :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

I know that i need to save up but i just cant :shrug:

Theres always something i want. We are going on holiday in 21 days and when we get back we need to buy a new boiler so after that we will know how much we have left over in our savings, it wont be a massive amount though. We also need to decorate the stairway, we are having one last holiday alone next summer before TTC and i just cant see where all the money is coming from :shrug:

How much do i need to save before bambino arrives? I will also save money by not partying whilst pregnant because as it stands i do love a good party...


----------



## wtt :)

Do you really need to decorate the stairway, if so, are there cheaper ways to decorate? We save by not going to the movies/cinema (unless once in like 3 yrs for a 3D movie), i hardly ever buy clothes (only if i really need something), we cook more often than going out to eat, etc.


----------



## PrincessKay

Yeah it really does need decorating. Its horrible, my mam is buying us a new stair carpet so all we need to do is paint. Im gonna sort the boiler out when we get back from hols :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Just wanted to say Hi. Me and the other half are WTT and are planning to start trying next summer. Great to meet others planning so far in advance


----------



## pink23

hi all hope your all ok xx
I have been looking at wedding venues ect the last few days and there is so much to do. I might even have a small bump when we do get married to.
Caleb is keeping me on my toes at the moment so dont mind waiting but i cant wait to feel baby move again and have a lovely bump x
Im off to a wedding tomorrow so that will be nice xx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ladies :wave:

Can I join here :D i'm WTT August 2011 :D so broody at the mo but need to wait until we've moved :D


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi newbies

Of course you are all welcome here, afterall we are all just crazy women craving a bump :haha:

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome chickenchaser haha:) and sjbno1 :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks for the welcomes. I really feel as if a wieght has been lifted that I'm not the only one having to wait for what seems an age. 
I've been married 11 years and the initial plan was to start a family after about 3 years. But I then got a new job that involved 4 years of training but it also ment alot more money, so the brain over took the heart and we decided to wait. Then of cause along with more money came wanting a bigger, nicer house. We are now in the situation where we have a beautiful house that has a fatastic garden (great for a family) but it needs alot of work doing on it and I'm a bit of a clean freek so could cope with a baby and a house in a mess. So hopefully come next summer the house will be completely finished and we can have our much waited for family. 
To celebrate finishing the house and TTC we have booked a holiday to Mauritius, this is helping with the wait and a real reward for having to wait so long.
Would love to hear others stories.:happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
welcome to all the newbies - glad to see you here!! this thread has really taken off - i never knew so many people would be TTC next summer. I'm so excited...... i can't wait to get that phonecall saying we're at the top of the waiting list :D :D


----------



## PrincessKay

I literally cant wait:nope:

A girl who i went to school with has just had a baby boy and im super jealous even tho i dislike her soooo much (i did before baby) :shrug:

And im trying to help my friend pick a name for her baby when i want to be picking one for my baby. But it will all be worth it in the end...


----------



## chickenchaser

baby-diva said:


> hi ladies,
> welcome to all the newbies - glad to see you here!! this thread has really taken off - i never knew so many people would be TTC next summer. I'm so excited...... i can't wait to get that phonecall saying we're at the top of the waiting list :D :D

Hi Baby Diva,
Do you know how long you have got to wait. Not to long I hope:hugs:


----------



## baby-diva

i think till between april and july next year - so excited!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

baby-diva said:


> i think till between april and july next year - so excited!!!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it wont take to long. I have a friend who has been down your path and it worked really well for her, she now has a beautiful little boy. XXX


----------



## sjbno1

Awww thanks for the welcomes girlies :D 

I have a little girl already (journal below) who is just so cute at the mo but even after I had her I was broody again :blush: I cant wait to TTC but we need to move first and then think about it :) hoping this house sells fast, in time for my plans :D it took us a yr to TTC Izzie so hoping this one will be faster :D

Good to know we're not the only ones waiting forever lol 

Babydiva - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :D will go and look in your journal soonage :D


----------



## baby-diva

aww thanks Sarah - i'm really excited. we already have my nephews here - which is like uber hectic!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Girls Having a bad day today. Just found out that a friend has kept her pregnancy from me. (we don&#8217;t see each other because of distance but talk of the phone and email all the time) She is 7 months pregnant, I don&#8217;t know what has upset me so much, the fact that she got pregnant so quickly after trying making me jealous or the fact that she has kept it from me. I haven&#8217;t been able to reply to her email yet, I don&#8217;t know what to say. Any advice would be appreciated.
I feel so bad for thinking bad of her, she knows I desperate for children so part of me thinks she didn&#8217;t know how to tell me but why in an email after 7 months?


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Chicken

Im so sorry you feel like that, maybe your friend just did not know how to tell you? Maybe after seeing you want children so much she felt slightly guilty falling pregnant straight away? Im really not sure hunni :shrug:

I had the worst/best dream ever last night. I was about 9 weeks pregnant and only me and OH knew (the way ive always said i would do it until 1st scan) and i was going to lunch with a friend and i was trying to fit into my clothes and they just sort of fitted around my little bump and it was so cute. I remember being so proud of my little bump in my dream and how it was the best feeling ever... Then i woke up, i was gutted!!! I hate having dreams like that!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Pointless post but....


My ticker is now into 10 months :happydance:

Nearly time for.... :baby:


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> I was about 9 weeks pregnant and only me and OH knew

i just read "9 months"!!!! and was thinking "how on earth did she hide the bump??!" :haha: 

Oh yeah, have had those dreams before and they left me feeling pretty empty at times. 

Chicken, i am sorry... :hugs: I have no idea what to reply except maybe ask her how come she never told you? I mean it depends on how close you are/were and how much you tell each other in general.


----------



## Catalyst

Like you say Chicken, She knows you are desperate for baby and then she falls pg straight away.. She just might not know how to tell you because she dosent want to upset you and maby she is scared that you will resent her or something.
But now that it is so near her due date she feels that she must tell you before the baby is born, she wants you included.. Im just guessing but.. who knows.. if you are good friends then dont let this ruin it and just ask her.. you might tell her it is a shock, both that she got pg fast and you so despo for baby and also that she didnt tell you.
I would be worried that something was wrong in the pg and that migth be the reason she is telling you..


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks all, Feeling a bit better today :sad1:

PrincessKay also have dreams like that but find the comforting. Silly I know.

Sending you all bags of baby dust
:dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

P.S Love you all calling me chicken


----------



## sjbno1

Awww Chicken its so hard - but like the ladies have said maybe she just didnt want to hurt your feelings! I remember having to tell my cousin I was pregnant as his wife was having IVF - took me ages to tell them (not 7 months mind) but it was a hard thing to do :hugs: i'm sure she wasnt doing it maliciously! 

Eeeeeeeeeeeee girls i'm so confused! Last night OH made a random comment about no point DTD at the mo as i'm on the pill - really random as I replied saying I thought we were waiting until we move/next year to start TTC and OH was like yeah we are! so I asked do you want me to stop taking the pill to which he said - i'm not sure!

Grrr why do mean do that! lol


----------



## PrincessKay

wtt :) said:


> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> I was about 9 weeks pregnant and only me and OH knew
> 
> i just read "9 months"!!!! and was thinking "how on earth did she hide the bump??!" :haha:Click to expand...

I would love to look cute at 9 months pregnant haha!!


----------



## wtt :)

sjbno1 said:


> Grrr why do *mean* do that! lol

you were thinking mean instead of men ? :haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

Im really excited now my ticker says 10 months :haha:

However im not excited about how hard it will be looking after a LO. My stepsisters baby gives her grief all the time poor thing. I need to be prepared to be exhausted, OH will be going back to work after 2 weeks so i will be doing the night feeds but im not sure how often babies wake up during the night :shrug:

But it will be worth it :cloud9:

What is everyone hoping for? :pink: or :blue:


----------



## wtt :)

We want a healthy baby! :cloud9: 
How many times a baby wakes up at night depends on the baby :haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

Ahh so it will probably be waking up like 20 times a night knowing me :haha:

Have you chosen names wtt?


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> Ahh so it will probably be waking up like 20 times a night knowing me :haha:
> 
> Have you chosen names wtt?

:lol: well, we looked at names. They're gonna be Japanese ones so it won't be too easy since we have to choose names that people can pronounce correctly!
You?


----------



## lizzypie

hey peeps xxxx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome lizzy :flower:


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
my sister in law had a baby yesterday, i cannot wait to see him but i am a little bit jealous - you just can't help it!!!! i can't wait till next year.

i'm hoping for a healthy and happy baby, i would love a girl, my partner would love a boy but all in all we actually don't care what we get!! we'll be happy :D :D


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Ahh so it will probably be waking up like 20 times a night knowing me :haha:
> 
> Have you chosen names wtt?
> 
> :lol: well, we looked at names. They're gonna be Japanese ones so it won't be too easy since we have to choose names that people can pronounce correctly!
> You?Click to expand...

Why Japanese?


----------



## Catalyst

I would love to have a girl next time :) but another boy like my son would be wonderful too :)
Last time we had chosen one girl name and one boy name. And the boy name fitted my son but now im not sure if I will use the girl name, might change my mind when I get pg :)
But I have a boy name that I pointed out last time but my Oh doesnt like it :S but I know it would make my mum and dad happy :) It is their names but for a boy and they were planning to use it by them self but then a sister of moms friend had a boy just before her and named him the exact name so they dropped it.

Ohh well :) I might get him to warm up to the name in the end :D


----------



## wtt :)

Catalyst said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Ahh so it will probably be waking up like 20 times a night knowing me :haha:
> 
> Have you chosen names wtt?
> 
> :lol: well, we looked at names. They're gonna be Japanese ones so it won't be too easy since we have to choose names that people can pronounce correctly!
> You?Click to expand...
> 
> Why Japanese?Click to expand...

My DH is Japanese ;)


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Ahh so it will probably be waking up like 20 times a night knowing me :haha:
> 
> Have you chosen names wtt?
> 
> :lol: well, we looked at names. They're gonna be Japanese ones so it won't be too easy since we have to choose names that people can pronounce correctly!
> You?Click to expand...
> 
> Why Japanese?Click to expand...
> 
> My DH is Japanese ;)Click to expand...



Aha :) ok


----------



## sjbno1

wtt - lol men are mean (haha I nearly did that again)

princess Kay - I was worried about lack of sleep etc but Izzie was such a good baby :) she used to feel every 4hrs so would have her last feed at 10pm then her next one was 2am and then 6am :) so not to bad and after the 6am feed she would sleep in until 9ish :) 

I'm dreading the sleep issue with 2 babies because izzie wakes at 6am now lol so there wont be any lie - ins for us :)


----------



## sjbno1

baby-diva said:


> hi ladies,
> my sister in law had a baby yesterday, i cannot wait to see him but i am a little bit jealous - you just can't help it!!!! i can't wait till next year.
> 
> i'm hoping for a healthy and happy baby, i would love a girl, my partner would love a boy but all in all we actually don't care what we get!! we'll be happy :D :D

Awww hun its natural to be jealous :hugs: I used to be so bad when TTC :hugs: hated other people having babies lol was so irrational really but natural all the same :hugs: have they got a name for the baby?


----------



## PrincessKay

I love so many names i fear my child will have 20 middle names :haha:

Well as ive just finished watching the 2nd twilight (late i know!) and im in love with it, loving the name Bella!!

I love Erin, Ava, Daisy, Imogen, Stevie (after my grandad), Olivia, Grace, Amelia, Alexa, Freya, Scarlett, Summer, Caitlin and Amber. 

For a boy i only like Oliver and Logan :haha:

I cant wait, im super excited and im sure the sleepless nights will be worth it!


----------



## PrincessKay

PrincessKay said:


> I love so many names i fear my child will have 20 middle names :haha:
> 
> Well as ive just finished watching the 2nd twilight (late i know!) and im in love with it, loving the name Bella!!
> 
> I love Erin, Ava, Daisy, Imogen, Stevie (after my grandad), Olivia, Grace, Amelia, Alexa, Freya, Scarlett, Summer, Caitlin and Amber

I also LOVE Eden and Nevaeh!


----------



## baby-diva

sjbno1 said:


> baby-diva said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> my sister in law had a baby yesterday, i cannot wait to see him but i am a little bit jealous - you just can't help it!!!! i can't wait till next year.
> 
> i'm hoping for a healthy and happy baby, i would love a girl, my partner would love a boy but all in all we actually don't care what we get!! we'll be happy :D :D
> 
> Awww hun its natural to be jealous :hugs: I used to be so bad when TTC :hugs: hated other people having babies lol was so irrational really but natural all the same :hugs: have they got a name for the baby?Click to expand...

aww thanks :D :hugs: they called him Oliver - we haven't even seen pics yet!!! which is odd but whatever.
i'm so excited to have our baby. we love the names Bella and Elena - both vampire names!! LOL :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies :wave: Hope you are all well. Feeling much better today and just wanted to give you all a laugh. My poor DH is now not only having to suffer me being broody but we now have a very broody chicken. She seems to be suffering more than me poor thing and being very protective of anything that looks even slightly like an egg, including stones. Bless her, but with all these baby wanting hormones about my poor DH just wants to hide away :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wtt :)

chickenchaser said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: Hope you are all well. Feeling much better today and just wanted to give you all a laugh. My poor DH is now not only having to suffer me being broody but we now have a very broody chicken. She seems to be suffering more than me poor thing and being very protective of anything that looks even slightly like an egg, including stones. Bless her, but with all these baby wanting hormones about my poor DH just wants to hide away :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

omg i love the twilight books but have struggled to get into the Bree Tanner book! I think I might need to do a big re-read of the first books and then try and read it lol 

Names - oh I love the name Freya! and for boys I like Ethan and Dylan but OH hates them so not sure what'll happen if we ever have a boy!

Chicken Chaser - that did give me a giggle! poor man lol

Baby Diva - did you go and meet the latest family edition :) bet he was scrummy :D

So today girls has been lovely :D I took Izzie to paws in the park - she loved seeing all the doggies :D but I came home to some news that my friend is pregnant :D shes 4 weeks :D so quite early on but she was pregnant when I was pregnant so it feels kinda strange! wish I was on her journey at the same time but part of me is happy not to be - although I am missing having a bump these days! lol random I know!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies thank chicken chaser for tellin me 2 come over here. nice 2 meet you all and i look foward 2 sharing the next year with u ladies xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Danielle

Welcome sweetie, we are a nice bunch... honest :haha:

K xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:thumbup:hehe. am i bad 2 say i would be ttc now if my oh was around an izy is only 11 weeks 2 morrrow think i woul dbe preg by now if oh was here. i love beeing a mum its the best job in the world 

anyway am danielle i was 20 in july 12 days after izzy was born am from liverpool and a single mum at the min:thumbup:


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Danielle

I didnt know you were a single mum and it says in your ticker 2 years and something. Anyway my sis has a baby that is 11 weeks old and i think shes now put of kids for life :haha: bless her. But i can imagine its weird without a bump for you now. Btw your daughter is adorable xx


----------



## wtt :)

i think Danielle's other half is away right now, she's not single. Correct me if i'm wrong please :haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

I thought that might be the case i was thinking hmmm... but anyway now that we have cleared that up how is everone today xx


----------



## wtt :)

I am good! You?


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm good thanks. 
Did anyone see 'Cherry is havig a baby' on TV last night. Really funny seeing the different types of mums to be. I'm definatley going to be the planned mum. LOL


----------



## baby-diva

i'm recording it tonight - quite excited to watch it tomorrow!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Im good too.

Im gutted i missed it! Defo watching it next week tho xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep hes been a bad boy hes in jail :(:( so there will be lots of up an downs from meee. that cherry has a baby has made me even more jelous i would say i had the perfect labour she was back 2 back and 4 hours of pushing but i dont it all on 1 shot of dimorphine. i was soooo impressed with my self when the mw said most back 2 backs end up i csec yay hehe. i enjoyed every second of itt.


----------



## wtt :)

sorry he's in jail... :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no need 2 be sorry his own piggin problemo ha just had a row with his mum tho an i live in her house feel like shit now think am gonna move out :(


----------



## pink23

hi girls. I watched that bbc3 programme it was good although it did make me broody. I was at work on saturday and walked past maternity and wanted to pregnant and have a bump. I cant wait to be pregnant. xx


----------



## baby-diva

i watched it today and i LOVED every minute of it - i had thought about a water birth and it made me more certain!!


----------



## PrincessKay

I defo want a waterbirth - hopefully no pain relief though.

I was also thinking about a homebirth.

I got waxed today for my hols next week and OUUUUUUUCH! God it hurts!


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> I defo want a waterbirth - hopefully no pain relief though.
> 
> I was also thinking about a homebirth.
> 
> I got *waxed* today for my hols next week and OUUUUUUUCH! God it hurts!

:lol: I have never tried it and will probably not try it! I prefer my razor


----------



## PrincessKay

Yeah i dont think i will be getting it done again.

However i am booked in for my 'clay bandage body wrap' next week and the average los is 10-14inches... i cant wait!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

how are you all todayy


----------



## baby-diva

yeah i'm alright - bit pissed off to be honest........ fostering issues are annoying me ALOT!!!!


----------



## pink23

Hope things get sorted diva.
The only thing i have had done is my eye brows threaded and that killed me.
I have been feeling a bit drained and tired the last few days. I think its a mixture of oh not helping with caleb alot ( always on the xbox or sleeping) and work, i keep making mistakes and im just worried that i cant do the job.
In other news its under a year now till we ttc fx'd i might try and see if i can pull it forward a month or to. Im so broody xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pink why dont you go on strike and dont do a thing hehe i would. am just writing a list of things were goin 2 need an how much so i can work out how much we need 2 save got a thred in genral chatter if anyone could help meee hehe its sooo exsiteing o ye ive started a jornal aswel yay productive day 4 mee


----------



## lu-is

I'm doing pretty dandy today! 
Very exciting week at work, my boss just had a baby on Tuesday evening. She wasn't due until Oct. 2nd so now we're a little unprepared but at least I'll get some new baby time to help tied me over for now. :)

It really feels like baby season around here lately.. We've had three babies born at mmy work placewithin the last 20 days.. it's been wierd.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi ladies :wave: Can you let me know what you think? DH is all for TTC next summer but when I said to him about me having my implant out just after Christmas, he got all stropy, and he cant understand why I want to do this. :nope: I have explained that I have now been on the implant for 4 years and the pill before that for 11, all without a break, and my body needs to get back to what it should be. :wacko: But he cant see what is wrong with having it out in the summer and if it takes 6/12 months for my circle to come back then so be it. He really doesnt understand that we dont have time on our side (Im already 34) We have spoken about this until Im blue in the face I dont know what else to do. :nope: I thought about saying to him that if he wants to continue to use contraception then its his turn to think about it, because my body has had enough, but I dont want to argue and out contraception is limited (Im allergic to condoms, the diaphragm and spermicide) Any thoughts? I just want a baby so much and I think I have waited long enough.


----------



## PrincessKay

Awww chicken :hugs:

I dont know what else to say! I use the patch and i told OH that im taking it off forever in April :haha: (we are TTC in Aug) but if he said no i would just take it off anyway and let him sort the contraception out because i know for a fact he wouldnt bother!

I hope you get sorted soon hun xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hummm thats what i done i was off the pill 3 days when i fell preg an i had been onit 5 years. but its ur chose its ur body. what would 3 or 4 months diff do?


----------



## chickenchaser

xdaniellexpx said:


> hummm thats what i done i was off the pill 3 days when i fell preg an i had been onit 5 years. but its ur chose its ur body. what would 3 or 4 months diff do?

Hi xdaniellexpx, I could do 3 or 4 months, what worries me is that after 15 years of chemical contriception, it will take me so long to get my cycle back. Then we have to get pregnant and have a healthy baby. I'm so worried about my age, I could just cry :cry:


----------



## wtt :)

Since you are 34 and have been on artificial hormones for way too long, i would say either he pulls out (and is somewhat prepared for a baby) or there will be no sex until he agrees. It id your body and YOU should decide what to do with it! He is not taking any hormones and his body is not the one that has to adjust after coming off of them so he really has no say in this! Plus, you're 34. How long does he still want to wait?? 
If it were my husband, i would say we are having a baby RIGHT NOW. ;) 
BTW, i was on the pill and last time i went to the obgyn, he was the one telling me "...but they are still hormones you;re taking and if you still want kids later on..." etc. etc. IN FRONT OF MY DH! :haha: Basically, my doc already did half the convincing DH needed to let me stop taking the pill ;) Good luck!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

chickenchaser said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hummm thats what i done i was off the pill 3 days when i fell preg an i had been onit 5 years. but its ur chose its ur body. what would 3 or 4 months diff do?
> 
> Hi xdaniellexpx, I could do 3 or 4 months, what worries me is that after 15 years of chemical contriception, it will take me so long to get my cycle back. Then we have to get pregnant and have a healthy baby. I'm so worried about my age, I could just cry :cry:Click to expand...

do what you thinks best and just say its coming out now and if u dnt like it no sex ill just by a vibrator :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies:wave: thanks for your thoughts:thumbup:. I think I will leave it till Christmas and see what happens (wasn&#8217;t planning on having my implant out until then anyway) I really don&#8217;t want to argue about this as I have waited so long for one reason or another I don&#8217;t want this baby to come under a forced situation. We all know how much our men change their minds,:dohh: I will just have to work on him, I sure I can think of something to make him change his mind :flasher: If not I will just get him drunk:drunk::haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

I would use the getting him drunk option :haha:

I dont know what i would do if my OH said that, i would strangle him :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my oh has got no choise am nt goin bk on the pill and he trys 2 use a condom but always takes it off halfway thew as he dnt like it haha thats how we ended up with r little izzy heheh


----------



## rachelrhin0

Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. My name is Rachel. I'm 28 (29 in Nov.) and have been pregnant 3 times. My 1st daughter was 12 weeks early and lived for 4 months. My 2nd daughter was stillborn at 32 weeks. My son Noah was born on 6/30/10. He was born at 35 weeks and spent 2 weeks in the NICU. We plan on TTC again in July 2011. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi rach sounds like u have had a tuff time sendi u lots of :hugs: lookin foward 2 sharing ur juorney x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o and ur son is day younger than my iz she was born on the 29th


----------



## fumbles

Hi Girls!

Chickenchaser (lover your name btw!) I don't know about you but my DH is bipolar on the baby issue! One minute he's telling me 'nah i'm really not ready for kids yet and i don't think i ever want to have kids' then the next minute he's texting me photos of other peoples kids he doesn't even know that well saying 'oh isn't he/she so cute' and 'oh i think i'd like a girl' 'you'd look beautiful pregnant' and all that!!! :haha:
I think guys can just be scared of the whole thing, what you need to do is:
:ignore: what he is saying get that implant out and :sex: lol i bet the minute he sees that BFP he'll be :happydance:

Oh yeah and don't worry a hoot about your age, you are still young!!! My BF is 35 had several implants for years, had it out and was preg after 2 months of trying. Don't worry about problems that probably don't exist.

Sending lots of :hugs: your way! 

I'm also planning on TCC the same time as you! FX for both of us that it's an easy road xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you Fumbles, Your comments mean so much. I will look forward to us going through our journey together.:hugs:


----------



## helen0381

Hi Girls,

Me and OH are wtt till August next year. We have a 14 month old boy called Jack! I want to wait till after my sisters wedding in July next year as I am bridesmaid and really dont want to be pregnant again at another family wedding! (I was 4 months pregnant with Jack at my brothers wedding last year in Canada) I am soooo getting broody tho as lots of my friends have just had or are having babies and I cant wait to have another! 

Helen

xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hiii xxx


----------



## GFirly

Hello everyone! I'm new! thought i'd join this thread as hubby and I have decided to start trying next year! we decided originally that we would try in feb (due to work commitments etc) but then out best friends anounced they were getting married (YAY!!!) and there respective hen and stag weekends are going to be abroad in May! so now we are going to try after that - it works out really nicely we each get one last (well at least for a while!) huge weekend and the extra few months mean we can afford to go on an early summer holiday when we start to try  anyway I look forward to chatting with you ladies!


----------



## charmed

hi i am waiting until summer as getting married in sept 2011 and would like focus on wedding and just enjoy it but im so broody, i lost my bean in nov 09 so hard as know i have been before but for all on pill etc i came off in aug and fell in oct! i used temp n opk every day and mapped chart, and it worked!!! so hoping same happen again when i allowed to hehe, everyone think mad baby near wedding but mid preg be ok, as little bump no sickness (thats the plan any way hehe) but guess could all go to pot. who knows what future holds
keep chin up girls it will happen for us soon xxx


----------



## gflady

Hello there!

We're going to TTC June 2011 and I can't wait. By then I will only have 6 months left until I'm a registered nurse and I'll be 29 so it feels like good timing. I'm not expecting to concieve immediately as I've never had regular periods and we may even have problems as I'm coeliac which can apparently cause difficulties...


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi to all the newbie&#8217;s on the thread, great to see you here. :wave: 

Hi to all the regulars. I had a really good weekend, :happydance:this weekend, spent ages with DH just chatting about TTC and having a little one. :baby: 
It all started off as joking about what colour to paint the spare room (Blue or Pink) :haha:But we ended up planning what it would look like, as a nursery. It was great to have such a positive conversation after his freak out the other week, just wanted to let those of you know who supported me through that, I think he is really starting to chill about it all, he worrys about everything. Just love making plans to have our little one.
:hugs:


----------



## gflady

That's great and exciting :)

We need to move out of our tiny flat and start the new year before we get excited. Right now I go between happily waiting and being desperately broody. I reckon it's my biological clock going mental!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Hi ladies :hi: can I join your thread?

I have a little boy Dylan who is 8 weeks old, and although DH wants another one right away, for work reasons I want to hold on until I am back at work so am planning ttc July 2011. I would also like to lose a bit of weight beforehand!

It took us about 6 months to get pregnant with Dylan. I am hoping to avoid going back on the pill as I think being on that for so long is what took our time. :shrug:

Hope you are all having a good day :flower:


----------



## charmed

afternoon all, hope well, mann im so broody at moment, hate waiting, i know in heart should wait, just loved ttc so much, even if didnt fall wouldnt matter just want be excited again every month, but guess with wedding i should be enjoying all of that xxx
oh not sure who posted but i maybe celiac im being tested next week, but i feel withing 3 months of trying so dont give up or worry... why do u say it can slow conciveing down 
charting, concieve plus lube n sex = baby!!!


----------



## gflady

Good luck with the celiac testing! I have celiac disease and since cutting out gluten i've felt so much better! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi, im new here!
Hubby and I are waiting until sept 2011 before TTC. Im so glad ive found this forum to get me through! Im soo broody and realy love children! Can't wait to be a mum!
We are waiting so we can move house and be bridesmaid/best man for our friends wedding next year!
Hope u don't mind me joining in?
x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome to all the new people that joined us here! :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello wtt 
thanks for the welcome x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

thanks :flower:

Soo broody when I see the really little babies at baby group....don't remember Dylan being that little already, and he's only 8 weeks. But definitely should wait, as the work situation is a bit wobbly and don't want to make it worse by getting pregnant while on maternity leave :haha:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi all :flower:

Im new to wtt. Me and OH are waiting till next year to try as i have had some funny smear results, and had a colposcopy the other day and the doctor wants a repeat colposcopy at the end of June 11. So please god, if that comes back clear we will start trying for our next bundle of Joy any time after that, maybe Aug 2011 :happydance:

I have 3 children already, 2 girls and a boy, and I have always wanted four! So 3 down, 1 to go! :haha:

N xx


----------



## bmuir11207

WTT till September 2011


----------



## lu-is

Welcome!!! :)


----------



## Josefin

Hi! I have a son. He is 4 months old:) I miss beeing pregnant very much! But next year, probably in the summer or fall we will TTC #2:) Can´t wait to become pregnant again!:)


----------



## pink23

I am so broody at the moment. I really want a bump. Hope evryones ok xx


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs:


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Ladies im back! Holiday was amazing! Have i missed much?

Welcome all the newbies :flower:

xxx


----------



## bmuir11207

Yesterday my husband and i went out to eat at olive garden and i had fun pointing out all the baby bump small and big. It was fun but it was hard too but my time will come soon.


----------



## wtt :)

Glad you had a nice vacation, Kay! :happydance:


----------



## PG5K

Today I started taking folic acid... :) yay. I was in Tesco and was feeling a bit emotional and said to hubby that maybe it was time I started taking it. He said he didn't even know what it is, so I explained and he said 'ok'. One small step for woman. Lol.

I have been feeling a bit funny the last few days, I think it might be because I am near to the end of my pack of pill. Probably emotional. Just feel lonely and boring but my husband doesnt understand so I think it might be all in my head. I think I am also feeling a bit of an xbox widow as well at the moment since halo came out.

Phew, mixed emotions.


----------



## wtt :)

PG, be prepared for an even crazier roller coaster when coming off the pill :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies went for mhy first night out in a year ooo it was bril me a happy girl 2 day:D
one thing is my periods have always been soo irregualr i had my last one on the 30th of sep an nothing yet will this affect my chances of getting preg as i plan on gettin preg quickly as poss haha


----------



## chickenchaser

PG5K I started to take folic acid today too. Said to hubby that I thought it was a good idea as it has been proven to reduce the chance of a prem baby. So he said we better get you on it then. So here we go, another milestone ticked. We will be TTC before we know it.


----------



## Honeybee88x

heya mind if I join you. me and my OH haven't set a date to ttc yet but we think that its gonna be between Feb and September next year. nice to meet you all :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Great to see you here Honeybee.


----------



## PG5K

chickenchaser said:


> PG5K I started to take folic acid today too. Said to hubby that I thought it was a good idea as it has been proven to reduce the chance of a prem baby. So he said we better get you on it then. So here we go, another milestone ticked. We will be TTC before we know it.

Yay, it does feel good. It seems like a little step closer and there are about enough pills to take me to my ttc month :) 
My hubby was asking if he should take it as well so I did a bit of reading and it can help sperm so he is on it as well.


----------



## Honeybee88x

PG5K said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> PG5K I started to take folic acid today too. Said to hubby that I thought it was a good idea as it has been proven to reduce the chance of a prem baby. So he said we better get you on it then. So here we go, another milestone ticked. We will be TTC before we know it.
> 
> Yay, it does feel good. It seems like a little step closer and there are about enough pills to take me to my ttc month :)
> My hubby was asking if he should take it as well so I did a bit of reading and it can help sperm so he is on it as well.Click to expand...

:sad2: wish I could start taking folic acid. it would make me feel like I was doing SOMETHING! I talked DH into buying some a few weeks ago but as we may not be starting to tcc until winter next year there maybe no point in starting now, but if we start to ttc earlier I don't want to worry that I should have been taking it earlier and haven't taken enough to help :shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Honeybee, It won't hurt if you take it, it has no side effects and is good for you anyway, and it has been proven to reduced premi births when taken for a year, so even if it is going to winter next year, now is a good time to start. XXX


----------



## xdaniellexpx

frolic acid is good for you anyway if ur not ttc


----------



## wtt :)

Yup, folic acid is good for you, whether you are ttc or not :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessKay

I might be putting my TTC date back a few months, first reason is that if we conceived in Nov 2011 the baby would be due in August 2012 making me 23 which i would prefer, reason number 2 is that if baby is born in August he/she will be off school for he/shes birthday which was the same for me and i loved it!!


----------



## wtt :)

yeah, i loved having my birthday during the summer holidays, always in a different country :haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

Also im thinking a holiday to Vegas beginning of nov 2011 to kick start things :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> Also im thinking a holiday to Vegas beginning of nov 2011 to kick start things :thumbup:

that would be nice! Just make sure you keep your money! ;)


----------



## PrincessKay

And more importantly my house :haha:

My OH would put me on red if he got half a chance... :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe i just need sum hanky panky none 4 7 months now arhhhh


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> And more importantly my house :haha:
> 
> My OH would put me on red if he got half a chance... :haha:

:lol: yeah, you better keep your house!


----------



## monkeydo

Has anyone who's starting taking folic acid had any side effects? I heard it can make you constipated or nauseaus?


----------



## lu-is

xdaniellexpx said:


> hehe i just need sum hanky panky none 4 7 months now arhhhh

perhaps we could make a section on the board for WHP -> "Wanting Hanky Panky" ? :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha yep pleaseee ive got another 8 months 2 goo i cnt surviveeee


----------



## wtt :)

monkeydo said:


> Has anyone who's starting taking folic acid had any side effects? I heard it can make you constipated or nauseaus?

I've had those side effects from the pill but have been taking folic acid along with a bunch of other supplements and vitamins for years now. Haven't had any problems with it :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

wtt :) said:


> monkeydo said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone who's starting taking folic acid had any side effects? I heard it can make you constipated or nauseaus?
> 
> I've had those side effects from the pill but have been taking folic acid along with a bunch of other supplements and vitamins for years now. Haven't had any problems with it :thumbup:Click to expand...

No side effects for me neither, but i only started it on sunday:haha:


----------



## LoPanda

Hi Ladies! I feel normal again after reading this thread as have been battling my broodiness for what seems like ages now! My Hubby-to-be and I are getting married next summer and I finish Uni next year too so going to start TTC June-August but seems so long away. How long before are you starting to take folic acid? Lots of love, L x


----------



## lu-is

https://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/side-effects-of-folic-acid.html

Here's a link with some Folic Acid information, including side-effects. They say side effects are quite rare.


----------



## chickenchaser

lu-is said:


> https://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/side-effects-of-folic-acid.html
> 
> Here's a link with some Folic Acid information, including side-effects. They say side effects are quite rare.

Hi, This website says we should be taking 600mcg but mine is only 400mcg but says it's the correct dose for pregnancy any thoughts?:shrug:


----------



## pink23

i think its is normally 400mg. thats what i have seen. I have to take a bit higher because of my diabetes xx


----------



## wtt :)

chickenchaser said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> https://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/side-effects-of-folic-acid.html
> 
> Here's a link with some Folic Acid information, including side-effects. They say side effects are quite rare.
> 
> Hi, This website says we should be taking 600mcg but mine is only 400mcg but says it's the correct dose for pregnancy any thoughts?:shrug:Click to expand...

same here so sometimes i just take two but it should still be ok. A lot of women take nothing to support their and their baby's health.


----------



## bmuir11207

chickenchaser said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> https://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/side-effects-of-folic-acid.html
> 
> Here's a link with some Folic Acid information, including side-effects. They say side effects are quite rare.
> 
> Hi, This website says we should be taking 600mcg but mine is only 400mcg but says it's the correct dose for pregnancy any thoughts?:shrug:Click to expand...

My Doc told me 800mcg of Folic Acid


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i took thepregnacare vits they have evething in them


----------



## wtt :)

i take the women's ultra mega by GNC and one caplet has 400mcg of folic acid. You're supposed to take two a day which would be 800 mcg but sometimes i just can't swallow two of those huge pills. Once we start ttc though, i will start taking two a day every day ;)


----------



## bmuir11207

wtt :) said:


> i take the women's ultra mega by GNC and one caplet has 400mcg of folic acid. You're supposed to take two a day which would be 800 mcg but sometimes i just can't swallow two of those huge pills. Once we start ttc though, i will start taking two a day every day ;)

have you tried taking one at breakfast the other at lunch or dinner? That way you will get a little though out the day and you wont have to swallow two at one time


----------



## bmuir11207

I am taking Rainbow brand its called Complete prenatal system mulit+daily program...its six pills a day (2 at each meal) and they have about every thing in them 1000mcg of folic acid i thing 1000g of calcium...we will just see how well i can down them after i am pregnant next year


----------



## wtt :)

bmuir11207 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> i take the women's ultra mega by GNC and one caplet has 400mcg of folic acid. You're supposed to take two a day which would be 800 mcg but sometimes i just can't swallow two of those huge pills. Once we start ttc though, i will start taking two a day every day ;)
> 
> have you tried taking one at breakfast the other at lunch or dinner? That way you will get a little though out the day and you wont have to swallow two at one timeClick to expand...

I always have to wait for the right moment to even swallow pills :sick: so mornings are normally out of the question :haha: I do try to take them right after i eat though, sometimes two (at different times) but for now, I'm glad i manage to swallow one a day :dohh: :lol:


----------



## pink23

i hate tablets. I struggle sometimes with my pill lol. I think i will start taking vits about april i think. oh is still abit iffy with a date. earliest will be august i think im going on hol september so maybe it will be october. But roll on ttc xxx


----------



## lu-is

I'm with you pink23, I'm going to wait a couple more months to start taking them. Were not exactly 100% agreed on our start date - it'll probably be near the end of Aug or Sept.


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you guys! I was thinking I would have to wait until late fall next year, but after reviewing our finances, we think we can move our date up a bit to summery 2011!! :happydance: The fact that my TTC date is less than a year away certainly helps!!

As for the immediate discussion, I was thinking I had read that you only need like 400-600 before you conceive, but after you conceive you need more like 800 mcg. ? I take a prenatal all the time as my regular vitamin and it has 800 mcg. :)


----------



## pink23

hi gwk :wave: welcome to use mad lot lol x
I have convinced the oh to come to the baby show next year in may. maybe he will see all the stuff and will deffinately pick a date x Plus i just want to go and look at all the baby stuff lol xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Totally off topic but ive been watching youtube to learn how to swaddle a baby :blush:

So cute...:cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome qwk! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> Totally off topic but ive been watching youtube to learn how to swaddle a baby :blush:
> 
> So cute...:cloud9:

aww i am guilty of this too :haha:


----------



## PrincessKay

wtt :) said:


> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but ive been watching youtube to learn how to swaddle a baby :blush:
> 
> So cute...:cloud9:
> 
> aww i am guilty of this too :haha:Click to expand...

I think im gonna be a pro ny the time its my turn :haha:


----------



## pink23

i have been tubing pregnancy journals lol. i cant wait to see my clear blue digi when time comes.xx


----------



## LoPanda

I am terrible for this too - I have a naughty little habit of buying things for my baby drawer too! x


----------



## lu-is

I really wanted to look at baby clothes yesterday while shopping.. but I think it's still a little too early. lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe i can cos izzy is only 3 months but i look at new born stuff:blush: is there a baby show in liverpool any 1 no?


----------



## lu-is

xdaniellexpx said:


> hehe i can cos izzy is only 3 months but i look at new born stuff:blush: is there a baby show in liverpool any 1 no?

Lucky you ;) he he he.. my mother would think I'm weird crazy and my husband would get scared if they saw me looking let alone buying baby stuff. 
Doesn't mean I can't lookwhen I'm on my own shopping.


----------



## wtt :)

PrincessKay said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKay said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but ive been watching youtube to learn how to swaddle a baby :blush:
> 
> So cute...:cloud9:
> 
> aww i am guilty of this too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think im gonna be a pro ny the time its my turn :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha me too :lol:


----------



## qwk

hehe right before my niece was born, my brother, SIL, and I sat on their nursery floor cloth-diapering and swaddling stuffed animals :)


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> hehe right before my niece was born, my brother, SIL, and I sat on their nursery floor cloth-diapering and swaddling stuffed animals :)

Might practice that one my teddy bear then, my only bigger stuffed animal i took with me from Europe :haha:


----------



## qwk

so i have a conversation starter for you gals - what all do you have on your "pre-conception" countdown? someone mentioned in another thread how having a lot of check-off points may make the time go faster as you meet different "goals" and i totally agree!

so far I have just the going off BC pills and the actual TTC. what else, what else...

-pre-conception doctor visit for sure, though that is probably not until 3-4 months before.

-i need to make sure to go to the dentist too!

any thoughts ladies? starting folic acid is probably up on the list for people too unless you are like me and take prenatals all the time :)


----------



## wtt :)

Yup, i take vitamins/supplements (prenatal stuff is included in them) every day already.
All we really want to do is fly to Europe for Christmas to see my family and save as much as we can (although i will still work while pregnant so we'll continue to save until baby is actually here basically - gives us some more time to save even more :D )


----------



## wtt :)

Also, i am trying to slowly wean myself off of caffeine and food that's not really healthy before, during and after conception ;)


----------



## chickenchaser

I have had a list for a while, some of which i have already ticked off.
1, Get a higher position job, which will give us not only more money but more security and better maternity benefits - Tick:happydance:
2, Start taking prenatal vitamins - Tick :happydance:
3, Buy new family friendly car.:haha:
4, Finish the house (new kitchen, decorate all the way through and baby friendly garden):dohh:
5, One last big holiday, also known as our Babymoon :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

chickenchaser said:


> 5, One last big holiday, also known as our *Babymoon* :thumbup:

I like that word! :thumbup:


----------



## LoPanda

I too want to have a doc check January time, then start the his and hers vitamins :) hehe!

I also want to save up a bit more money before then -a spoiling the baby fund :D

Am I the only one crazy enough to have been buying stuff already then!?

x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well mine is get oh home 

move in2 r new house 

have lots of sex hehe


----------



## LoPanda

That sounds as good a plan as any xdaniellexpx!! :) hehe


----------



## chickenchaser

xdaniellexpx said:


> well mine is get oh home
> 
> move in2 r new house
> 
> have lots of sex hehe

:haha:Forgot about the lots of sex :haha: Can I add that to the end od my list :happydance: I don't want to forget that when the time comes :blush:


----------



## lu-is

In no particular order.
1) Get a check-up with the Dr.
2) cut back on caffeine and start eating healthier
3) start getting physically active again
4) See the Dentist
5) start prenatal vitamins 
6) buy or rent a larger place to live.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

do most people go and see adoc b4 trying? my oh mite be home very soon if he passes this thing soooo there is a chance i could be preg b4 crimboooo wahhhhhhhh but that means i will have a 15 month old and a new born wooo


----------



## qwk

I think it's a relatively new thing, but a lot of people do go have a pre-conception doctor appointment. dentist too to make sure you don't need any work done before you are with baby! :)

My big "challenge" as I have said repeatedly on here is paying off my student loans! They are separated into 9 separate loans, and I am about to pay off one. We saved our emergency fun up first, so we have that out of the way.

I also want to get back into decent shape, as I love to run, and I know it's ok to run while pregnant if you have already been running, but not ok to start. So I want to be back into regularly running.

Maybe I'll make a checklist in my sig...


----------



## lu-is

The Doctor's appointment is mostly about a timing thing for me: I need to renew my BCP for a couple months, get a check-up/PAP, and I think I could kill several birds with one stone if I talk to him about conceiving and such.

If i didn't need to go there for other reasons I'm not 100% positive I'd go see him before TTc.


----------



## wtt :)

Can you have a PAP done when you might already be pregnant? (i'm due for my annual check-up in May but we might ttc earlier)
You know there's always the question if you are pregnant and i'll be like "uh i might be" :lol:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies, may I join?

My dh and I will be moving on to IVF around September of next year. It seems so far away, but I'm happy I have some time to recover from surgery (ectopic). Is anyone else doing IVF?


----------



## ttcfurrever

wtt :) said:


> Can you have a PAP done when you might already be pregnant? (i'm due for my annual check-up in May but we might ttc earlier)
> You know there's always the question if you are pregnant and i'll be like "uh i might be" :lol:

Yes, you can have a pap. In fact many OBs will do a pelvic exam in early pregnancy. Definitely let them know that you may be pregnant though, it might change the tests that they actually do. And, maybe they'll be more gentle:thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

ttcfurrever said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Can you have a PAP done when you might already be pregnant? (i'm due for my annual check-up in May but we might ttc earlier)
> You know there's always the question if you are pregnant and i'll be like "uh i might be" :lol:
> 
> Yes, you can have a pap. In fact many OBs will do a pelvic exam in early pregnancy. Definitely let them know that you may be pregnant though, it might change the tests that they actually do. And, maybe they'll be more gentle:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! And Welcome! Good luck for September! :flower: More gentle would be nice :lol:


----------



## qwk

Hi ttcfurrever! :wave: good luck!!

I added my checklist through January to my sig! I am a total list person. I love to check things off on a list. I have to try to figure out how to get more things in there so I can put everything through when we start TTC. 

I also like whoever put 'lots of sex' on their list. My DH would like that too ;)


PS what does OH mean? I assume it means something-husband, but wasn't sure what the "O" was for.


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> PS what does OH mean? I assume it means something-husband, but wasn't sure what the "O" was for.

Other Half ;)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thanks for the welcome ladies!!!
Qwk- very nice checklist!

A bit about us:
We met when stationed on the same ship in the Navy, started dating a month later and married 2 years after that. Next June will be our 10 year wedding anniversary. 
I'm Lorisha (Loreeesha) 30yrs, he's Alex 31yrs. We have a beagle mix named Ginger and currently in Spain where dh is stationed in the Navy. I'm no longer in the Navy and am a Labor and Delivery nurse now. 

We NTNP for 5 years then I was diagnosed with pcos and a blocked tube. After all of his deployments to the middle east we ttc with clomid in August of this year, got pg first round and turned out to be ectopic. I have no tubes left so we're doing IVF next year. Whew, that was a lot!


----------



## wtt :)

Wow ttcfurrever, I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

That is quite the story ttcfurrever, thank you for sharing and I really hope that next year is your lucky year.


----------



## baby-diva

hiya all,
how is everyone doing?
sorry i wasnt' around my the last month or so - with the wedding things were hectic. I've been married for 8 days now, and loving it :D :D
my wedding was everything i wanted it to be, and i'm back now thinking about our baby plans :D :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Babydiva, great to see you back, we have missed you. Glad the wedding went well and congratulations to you both.


----------



## qwk

Hi babydiva, congrats!! i think i joined this thread after you had already left :) 

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?

I am currently trying to motivate myself to go run. It's a beautiful day, but I am lazy. :)


----------



## lu-is

I'm with you qwk, I keep meaning to go for a walk while the weather is still decent but I just can't get motivated.


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats baby-diva!!! :D


----------



## qwk

lu-is said:


> I'm with you qwk, I keep meaning to go for a walk while the weather is still decent but I just can't get motivated.


I motivated myself and ran 5k with my dog, Monty :) I always feel better after I do! Just very hard to peel one's self off the couch.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ide love 2 be able 2 run 5k i cudnt run 5 meaters ha


----------



## wtt :)

^^good job, qwk! :thumbup:


----------



## lu-is

qwk said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you qwk, I keep meaning to go for a walk while the weather is still decent but I just can't get motivated.
> 
> 
> I motivated myself and ran 5k with my dog, Monty :) I always feel better after I do! Just very hard to peel one's self off the couch.Click to expand...

Way to Go! (I wish I could run 5k ;) ) I did go for a walk to the grocery store pick up some things and walk back. I felt pretty great after that.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

*

Apple juice or orange juice? apple
Are you a morning or night person? night
Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? sweet 
What was your favorite childhood television program? fun house 
Are you a collector of anything? shoess
If you could be any animal, what would you be? turtle
If you could have any superpower, what would it be? magic
What is usually your first thought when you wake up? bottle 4 izzy
What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? how long will i get b4 izz is up
What's your favorite color? pink
What's your favorite animal? cat
Do you believe in extraterrestrials or life on other planets? yep
Do you believe in ghosts? yep ive seen 2
Ever been addicted to a video/computer game? Which one(s)? unchanted
You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? house
Have any bad habits? cnt get out of bed
Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? cold feet in bed 
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: my belly 
Any tattoos or piercings? belly and ears
What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? personalty
What personality traits do you look for in a partner? funny trust worthy reliable
What personality traits do you dislike in other people? cheater sarcastic moody
Are you mostly a clean or messy person? moody
Do you see yourself getting married in the next 5 years? 2014
Have any hidden talents? i wish
What would be your dream job? not 2 have one 
Which would you rather have, 100 million dollars or true love? love*


----------



## lu-is

Apple juice or orange juice? orange - can't stand apple
Are you a morning or night person? night
Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? salty
What was your favorite childhood television program? Muppet Babies 
Are you a collector of anything? shoes - definetly shoes! and movies
If you could be any animal, what would you be? Gazelle or wolf
If you could have any superpower, what would it be? to be invisible
What is usually your first thought when you wake up? How much longer can I snooze for?
What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? What should I wear tomorrow?
What's your favorite color? red
What's your favorite animal? Dog
Do you believe in extraterrestrials or life on other planets? yep
Do you believe in ghosts? yeah. they scare me!
Ever been addicted to a video/computer game? Which one(s)? Harvest Moon... :) and the Sims
You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? A house, car, my family, musical instruments
Have any bad habits? procrastinater
Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? cracking knuckles, neck, etc. or Drumming on table/desk tops
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: I'd like to be an inch or two taller.
Any tattoos or piercings? 5 piercings in my ears
What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? Personality
What personality traits do you look for in a partner? Good sense of humour, funny, smart, able to carry on a conversation
What personality traits do you dislike in other people? pessimistic, angry, short temper, deceitful
Are you mostly a clean or messy person? messy... I'm organized in my own fashion!
Do you see yourself getting married in the next 5 years? Already married. :)
Have any hidden talents? most of them aren't hidden.. I can play a couple instruments, sing, act, and dance.
What would be your dream job? Stay at home mom. and/or famous composer
Which would you rather have, 100 million dollars or true love? love


----------



## wtt :)

Apple juice or orange juice? orange most of the time
Are you a morning or night person? both but i love getting up early
Which do you prefer, sweet or salty foods? sweet
What was your favorite childhood television program? didn't have a tv as a kid
Are you a collector of anything? nah
If you could be any animal, what would you be? bird
If you could have any superpower, what would it be? power to change the world
What is usually your first thought when you wake up? i have to pee!
What do you usually think about right before falling asleep? i usually talk to DH until i fall asleep but i think about the day, depending on how eventful it was
What's your favorite color? blue/purple/green - don't really have one! :haha:
What's your favorite animal? dog
Do you believe in extraterrestrials or life on other planets? yep
Do you believe in ghosts? yep in some way or another
Ever been addicted to a video/computer game? Which one(s)? Used to play WoW and right now i am playing Mahjong Trails on FB! :lol: 
You're given 1 million dollars, what do you spend it on? we would ttc right now, get another house closer to the ocean but not on the ocean, travel, save and invest
Have any bad habits? love chocolate and i can't leave pimples alone! (trying to stop that though as it does ruin the skin eventually) i'm not that bad but don't wanna wait until it gets too bad either :haha: 
Which bad habits, if any, drive you crazy? stupid drivers win this one
List 1 thing you wish you could change about yourself: i love myself but i would probably change the fact that i care too much about what others think about me. 
Any tattoos or piercings? just holes in the ear :lol: 
What's the first thing you notice in the opposite sex? looks, then personality right after
What personality traits do you look for in a partner? loyal, honest, fun to have around
What personality traits do you dislike in other people? selfish, arrogant, snobby
Are you mostly a clean or messy person? organized :haha: 
Do you see yourself getting married in the next 5 years? i have been for over 5 years :cloud9: 
Have any hidden talents? many that rotate all the time :lol: 
What would be your dream job? Dog trainer (which i am but i wish the economy were a little better so people would actually use my services ;)) Ultimate dream job would probably be Stay at home mom but i haven't tried that yet so can't say for sure that being stuck at home all day would be my dream ;)
Which would you rather have, 100 million dollars or true love? True love


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wtt i need u i have a dog that is a little shitttttt helppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## qwk

WTT - that is so cool that you are a dog trainer! I loooooove dogs. (I love cats for that matter. and pretty much all animals!)

We have two dogs - a collie and a shiloh shepherd (puppy). I used to volunteer at the shelter in college, though it's been difficult to do so since then. Awesome for you!



Also thanks for the running-encouragement! I bet you ladies could all run that far, you just have to start slow. the couch-to-5k is great if you are not working out regularly! and what better way to start your pregnancy than in good physical shape? :) the workout plan is at - https://www.c25k.com/


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have 2 dogs 2 shar pei and a staff x


----------



## wtt :)

xdaniellexpx said:


> wtt i need u i have a dog that is a little shitttttt helppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

haha thank you! If only you lived a little closer! :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> WTT - that is so cool that you are a dog trainer! I loooooove dogs. (I love cats for that matter. and pretty much all animals!)
> 
> We have two dogs - a collie and a shiloh shepherd (puppy). I used to volunteer at the shelter in college, though it's been difficult to do so since then. Awesome for you!

Those are cool dogs :thumbup: I haven't been able to volunteer much lately cause it's only once a week and they changed the day so now i can't go as often as i would like to go, plus i hurt my toe which is now (after 3 weeks) finally getting better! It's just not safe enough to have dogs jumping all over my toe ;) I do go when i can though. 



> Also thanks for the running-encouragement! I bet you ladies could all run that far, you just have to start slow. the couch-to-5k is great if you are not working out regularly! and what better way to start your pregnancy than in good physical shape? :)

I use the wii Fit most of the time ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wtt :) said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> wtt i need u i have a dog that is a little shitttttt helppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> haha thank you! If only you lived a little closer! :lol:Click to expand...

i think we need ceaser millan ha


----------



## wtt :)

xdaniellexpx said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> wtt i need u i have a dog that is a little shitttttt helppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> haha thank you! If only you lived a little closer! :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> i think we need ceaser millan haClick to expand...

It's not always as easy and fast as it seems on TV ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we need a miraical he needs puttin 2 sleep rly


----------



## wtt :)

xdaniellexpx said:


> we need a miraical he needs puttin 2 sleep rly

Well, surely there must be a reason why you got your dog and why you still have him? :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

he was fine untill we got hin nuterd and he has now bit 8 people fil wont get rid of him hes ok with us just people that dont come around 2 often


----------



## wtt :)

I strongly suggest having him trained by a professional dog trainer/behavior specialist who uses Positive Reinforcement. Biting is a serious issue, and 8 people? Getting rid of him won't solve the problem. They will just put the dog down...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano its trying 2 find one tho andhe will prob attack them fil is a irrisponsible dog owner he doesnt under stand he shud be topof the pac he treats them like kids nt fair on the dog


----------



## wtt :)

You can still treat your dog like a kid sometimes but have the dog follow some simple, basic rules as the same time :)


----------



## wtt :)

Anyway, sorry for the huge hijack, guys! :blush::flower:


----------



## Morgan74

I'm Morgan and me and DH will be TTC our second next summer!!!


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Morgan!!! :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Morgan :flower:


----------



## qwk

hi morgan!!

hope everyone had a good weekend! 

I'm starting a new "diet" - not really to lose weight but to try to get into eating healthier pre-baby - it's the "CarbLovers Diet," anyone heard of it? I think the book is relatively new.

I'm a vegetarian, so I want to make sure I'm eating well enough to get all my nutrients before baby-time!


----------



## Morgan74

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! I had an amazing weekend, we left the baby with my parents for the weekend and went down to NYC for the Notre Dame Navy game on sat with OH his siblings and a bunch of his friends from ND. They lost but it was an awesome weekend.

Now it's back to the weekly grind, I have so many errands to run today.


----------



## lu-is

Nice! That sounds like a fun weekend!
I had my niece's 5th birthday this weekend, and that was tons of fun! Got to play Lego and blocks with her and her brother. My nephew was my best buddy, we played together lots that evening and he wasalways climbing into my lap for snuggles and book reading. Yup that was a good day. :)


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Everyone....
How you dont mind me popping by....
I'm Jade I am 21.. have been with OH for 3 years 3rd Nov...
Have a smashing little girl Maizie who will be 2 13th Nov... (was due 3rd Nov!!)
Quick Movers me and OH!!! lol! 

We have decided to have start trying for number 2 in June-Sept time 2011...
I have the non hormonal coil so i was thinking having it out June/July..
(seems ages away!)
xx


----------



## June2012

Hello all...

I will be trying next september 2011.. 10 months to go... I can't wait to be a mommy!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, MummyJade & June2012! :flower:


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies! the group is growing!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

whahhhhhhh am so excited my oh got his cat d he will be home in 6-10 weeks so we will be ttc then he will only be home 8 days a month soo fingers crossed this has made my year i cnt wait ive neva been so happy


----------



## MummyJade

Aww, glad your happy with your news xdaniellexpx and good luck! 
keep us updated xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

been the longest 7 months of my life we can be a family at last


----------



## qwk

xdaniellexpx said:


> been the longest 7 months of my life we can be a family at last

hooray!! :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

and ill hopefully be havin a crimbo 2011 baby


----------



## lu-is

What's a crimbo baby?

How has everyone's weekend been so far.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

baby born around christmas hehe


----------



## lu-is

Thanks! I hadn't heard that term before. :)


----------



## lu-is

Well this is exciting ladies, October is very nearly over! That brings us one month closer to TTC. hooray!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2 months till2011 :D:D


----------



## wanaBmummy

hi im new on here. me and the OH are going to TTC next August after our wedding :D :D was reading a few earlier comments about getting married young and well he'll just be 20 and i'll be one month off 21 and its totally right for us. it depends on personal preference and individual maturity. but i love him and have done since the first moment i saw him and i just know we'll be together for a loooooooooooooong time. plus i can't wait to take his last name and i want the baby to have his last name. Also yeah a marriage can end in divorce but thats it then if it does, but if you have a baby with somebody and break up your connected to them for the rest ofdon't your life so i don't personaly see the difference. if your old enough to have a baby together then you are to get married also. but thats just me so yeah lol and please nobody take offence im not meaning to do that by any means. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wanaBmummy said:


> hi im new on here. me and the OH are going to TTC next August after our wedding :D :D was reading a few earlier comments about getting married young and well he'll just be 20 and i'll be one month off 21 and its totally right for us. it depends on personal preference and individual maturity. but i love him and have done since the first moment i saw him and i just know we'll be together for a loooooooooooooong time. plus i can't wait to take his last name and i want the baby to have his last name. Also yeah a marriage can end in divorce but thats it then if it does, but if you have a baby with somebody and break up your connected to them for the rest ofdon't your life so i don't personaly see the difference. if your old enough to have a baby together then you are to get married also. but thats just me so yeah lol and please nobody take offence im not meaning to do that by any means. xx

hi hun am 20 oh 23 we would be getting married around now but we had izzy first so we have put it off to 2014 congrats x


----------



## wtt :)

welcome, wanaBm :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

Well we are in November already... Closer to 2011! hope you all are well?
Have much planned? I have my daughters 2nd birthday coming up (13th nov) so its been shopping! and with xmas shopping too! xx


----------



## qwk

MummyJade said:


> Well we are in November already... Closer to 2011! hope you all are well?
> Have much planned? I have my daughters 2nd birthday coming up (13th nov) so its been shopping! and with xmas shopping too! xx

I know! can't believe it! I hate wishing time would go faster, but it is exciting to see a new month and know that I only have 3 packs of birth control pills left and 8 months of WTT!

Happy birthday to your daughter MummyJade :cake:

I started thinking about Christmas gifts yesterday too. I have a lot more gifts to pick nowadays, since my husband has realized if he just waits, I will eventually shop for his entire family  Must be nice!

Also just weeks and two days until I go home for Thanksgiving! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## NotQuiteYet

hiya... im jasmine congratulations on TTC in summer, we are hoping to start in the next 6months so hopefully it shant be long till im a mummy lol x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, Jasmine! :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

qwk said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Well we are in November already... Closer to 2011! hope you all are well?
> Have much planned? I have my daughters 2nd birthday coming up (13th nov) so its been shopping! and with xmas shopping too! xx
> 
> I know! can't believe it! I hate wishing time would go faster, but it is exciting to see a new month and know that I only have 3 packs of birth control pills left and 8 months of WTT!
> 
> Happy birthday to your daughter MummyJade :cake:
> 
> I started thinking about Christmas gifts yesterday too. I have a lot more gifts to pick nowadays, since my husband has realized if he just waits, I will eventually shop for his entire family  Must be nice!
> 
> Also just weeks and two days until I go home for Thanksgiving! Hope everyone is doing well!Click to expand...

Thank you shes 2 going on 22 at times!... My OH does one shop for everyone at christmas but i did give him a internet link to some nice red GHD's! hopefully that is a big enough hint!... ive nearly finished my shopping few more bits... 

Hope you enjoy your time at home for thanksgiving.. all well this end just wish it was june 2011! xx


----------



## lu-is

NotQuiteYet said:


> hiya... im jasmine congratulations on TTC in summer, we are hoping to start in the next 6months so hopefully it shant be long till im a mummy lol x

Hi Jasmine!!! Welcome!!! :)


----------



## lu-is

MummyJade said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Well we are in November already... Closer to 2011! hope you all are well?
> Have much planned? I have my daughters 2nd birthday coming up (13th nov) so its been shopping! and with xmas shopping too! xx
> 
> I know! can't believe it! I hate wishing time would go faster, but it is exciting to see a new month and know that I only have 3 packs of birth control pills left and 8 months of WTT!
> 
> Happy birthday to your daughter MummyJade :cake:
> 
> I started thinking about Christmas gifts yesterday too. I have a lot more gifts to pick nowadays, since my husband has realized if he just waits, I will eventually shop for his entire family  Must be nice!
> 
> Also just weeks and two days until I go home for Thanksgiving! Hope everyone is doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you shes 2 going on 22 at times!... My OH does one shop for everyone at christmas but i did give him a internet link to some nice red GHD's! hopefully that is a big enough hint!... ive nearly finished my shopping few more bits...
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time at home for thanksgiving.. all well this end just wish it was june 2011! xxClick to expand...


Hooray!!! It's November! I think the rest of this year is going to fly by. In a week and a half I'll be going for a physical and to talk with my Dr. about TTC next summer (yay!) and then I will be getting a prescription for my last 5 pks of BC. Man.. thinking about it that doesn't sound like much.. boy time is going to fly!

As for Christmas... hmmm.. I should get on that. But first I have to worry about several birthdays in this month for family members.


----------



## qwk

Yay! :-D

I went and had my physical just this week actually and told my doctor about our plans! He said I didn't need to do anything differently :) My only real goals are trying to keep up with my exercise and trying to get enough protein (I'm a vegetarian). 

I managed to pick out a bunch of Christmas gifts this week too, which is a relief.


----------



## MummyJade

Yeah i spoke to my doctor yesterday.. she said when we are ready i can just pop in to get my coil removed... I myself would like to get into better shape so it give me a good 6 months to do so... (get your ass in gear Jade please!)... So with DD's birthday, xmas, new year and decorating the house coming up i'm hoping the next 6 months fly by.... 

xx


----------



## qwk

MummyJade said:


> Yeah i spoke to my doctor yesterday.. she said when we are ready i can just pop in to get my coil removed... I myself would like to get into better shape so it give me a good 6 months to do so... (get your ass in gear Jade please!)... So with DD's birthday, xmas, new year and decorating the house coming up i'm hoping the next 6 months fly by....
> 
> xx

hooray! that's what I'm hoping too  i need a couple of more "events" to look forward to in the spring, but oh well! wish my job wasn't such a drag. [whine whine whine]


----------



## lu-is

My job isn't normally a drag... but lately I've been trying to train someone and it is not going as well as I planned..


----------



## MummyJade

qwk said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i spoke to my doctor yesterday.. she said when we are ready i can just pop in to get my coil removed... I myself would like to get into better shape so it give me a good 6 months to do so... (get your ass in gear Jade please!)... So with DD's birthday, xmas, new year and decorating the house coming up i'm hoping the next 6 months fly by....
> 
> xx
> 
> hooray! that's what I'm hoping too  i need a couple of more "events" to look forward to in the spring, but oh well! wish my job wasn't such a drag. [whine whine whine]Click to expand...

Its your job your allowed to whine! yeah i think i will be bored come feb/march! 
i need a hobbie! maybe knitting then i can knit little booties!! x


----------



## MummyJade

lu-is said:


> My job isn't normally a drag... but lately I've been trying to train someone and it is not going as well as I planned..

Oh no, its never good when its not going your way.. hope it doesnt last too long... xx


----------



## 21p1eco

Hi guys, im not sure if i am a spring lamb or a summer TTC'er. I am planning on taking my last pill packet in march so have april and may for my cycle to regulate so i can track it, which i managed to do with #1. Then we will TTC in June onwards. Jamie will be 17 months then.

I looked at my ticker yesterday and realised that it says 6 months! its going so fast, i guess cos im busy these days, before i know it i will be pregnant again! Exciting!

I hope no one minds but i will be a member of spring and summer.


----------



## wtt :)

21p1eco said:


> Hi guys, im not sure if i am a spring lamb or a summer TTC'er.
> I hope no one minds but i will be a member of spring and summer.

Welcome! :flower: Nah, i am in both too so you're good! :D


----------



## MummyJade

21p1eco said:


> Hi guys, im not sure if i am a spring lamb or a summer TTC'er. I am planning on taking my last pill packet in march so have april and may for my cycle to regulate so i can track it, which i managed to do with #1. Then we will TTC in June onwards. Jamie will be 17 months then.
> 
> I looked at my ticker yesterday and realised that it says 6 months! its going so fast, i guess cos im busy these days, before i know it i will be pregnant again! Exciting!
> 
> I hope no one minds but i will be a member of spring and summer.

Hey of course not, 
6 months seems ages away yet it will soon be here no doubt! My daughter will be 2 saturday so if all goes to plan she will be few months over 3 once LO arrives... I hate waiting tho! but have a few things to do before we start! 
xx


----------



## 21p1eco

yes me too, i have to finish my university degree first, so time is flying as i have so much work to do. Im jut going to focus on that and it will soon be here. I will check in here sometimes though, when the wanting gets too much. I have a friend who is expecting #3 and every time i go to see her i find myself wanting it more. also i am about to have another nephew through my sister in law any day now.


----------



## qwk

hi 21p1eco! :)

i wish i was a member of both spring and summer!! alas i am smack in summer. a bit less then 8 months to go! :blush:

ugh and i went running yesterday on a TREADMILL at the gym, which i hate, but with the time change here in america it is now totally dark by 6, so i don't have time to run outside after work! and now my left hip is sore; i must change my gait on the treadmill. lame. i think i am going to have to force myself to try to run in the mornings so i can run outside!

hope everyone else is doing well! nearly thanksgiving over here in the US!


----------



## Agiboma

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you we are looking to try for # 2 look forward to chatting with all of you and enjoying the bfp once they start coming


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Agiboma! :flower: 

Your little Micah is very cute! :cloud9:


----------



## qwk

wtt :) said:


> Welcome Agiboma! :flower:
> 
> Your little Micah is very cute! :cloud9:

wtt! you are definitely the official greeter of the Summer 2011 thread :D


----------



## lu-is

Agiboma said:


> Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you we are looking to try for # 2 look forward to chatting with all of you and enjoying the bfp once they start coming

Welcome!!! :) The more the merrier!


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Agiboma! :flower:
> 
> Your little Micah is very cute! :cloud9:
> 
> wtt! you are definitely the official greeter of the Summer 2011 thread :DClick to expand...

:lol: I like doing it and love it when people welcome me when i join somewhere new :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well laides hope i can still pop in here now and again we will be starting 2 ttc in jan i hopefully will have 2 under 2 awhhhh


----------



## qwk

yay danielle! that is very soon - what, a month and a half? so exciting!!

and 21p1eco your little one is so cute!


----------



## 21p1eco

thank you  i think so anyway


----------



## lu-is

yup! Super cute! :)

Danielle - That's very exciting!! YAY! You'd better still pop in here *shakes fist* we'd miss you eitherwise. man.. January.. whoowho!


----------



## Vicks

I'm abit late joining this thread! We're going to start TTC again next Summer. Our little boy Joey is 14 months and we plan to try again when he's 2. I suffered from PND quite badly and am still on anti-depressants, so want to wean off them properly and enjoy Joe for a while longer before we TTC again.

Hope everyone's ok :) x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Vicks! :flower: and :hugs: for the pnd!


----------



## LadyinWaiting

Hello, can I join? 

I'm trying to lose a reasonable amount of weight before starting to ttc in June. We also intend to have a last holiday together in June... 

I also want to wait to see a work thing play out... to see my career settled. 

I'm also really impatient, and waiting isn't easy!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome LadyinWaiting! :flower: :coffee:

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Agiboma

21p1eco said:


> thank you  i think so anyway

Ohh yes he is very sweet and adorable indeed


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: ladyinwaiting


----------



## qwk

hi to vicks, agiboma, and ladyinwaiting!

how is everybody? i am SICK unfortunately. really bad sore throat, but no real fever to speak of. sigh. which means no running or exercise for me! :(

at least it's just a few more days til thanksgiving vacation here in the US!


----------



## wtt :)

Feel better, qwk!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyinWaiting

Hi, qwk and Agiboma!

I hope you feel better qwk! Thanksgiving is such a good time of year... I was engaged on Thanksgiving whilst in NY a few years ago... 

How is everyone feeling today? Its sunday night here in the UK, and I don't want to go back to work tomorrow! 

x


----------



## wtt :)

one word: Broody!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Agiboma

Feel better soon qwk
Btw what does "Brody" mean please forgive mr for asking but I'm a Canadian and we don't use the word over here much


----------



## LadyinWaiting

Broody is, according to the web definition, " physiologically ready to incubate eggs" which other words means, really really wanting a baby!


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: thanks so much in that case I am so Brody :lol:


----------



## 21p1eco

i'm very broody at the moment because i have a new nephew, wish i was back at that stage again with a newborn. I have decided to stop taking the pill after my december one as i dont have any more and i dont see the point in going back to the doctor for some for 3 months, so yay! will be able to track all my cycles before now.


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies... 
hope we are all well and had a good weekend.. Maizie is now 2! and the broodiness is bigger then ever! every where i go there is babies! want to start trying now!! but OH needs to get his court case out the way and xmas over with! xx


----------



## qwk

thanks for the well wishes! still sick today, so i'm going to the doctor.. booo.

i have felt less broody lately, luckily. just trying to concentrate on other things, like my sewing, christmas shopping, etc. i have a feeling that after the holidays - when i see my very cute 9-months-old niece - i will have increased broodiness!!

[i also never knew "broodiness" was related to child-wanting before i came here! i always just thought it meant someone who was, you know, stewing in their thoughts. too funny!]


----------



## Kerjack

Hey everyone can I join in?
The DBF and I will be ttc late August next year. I'm so excited but it's so far away it seems. Although I have 2 nephews to keep me occupied until then, now if I only wasn't impatient haha. 

How is everyone?


----------



## LadyinWaiting

You can indeed Kerjack... 

I know the feeling about it being so far away, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it goes quickly. 

I'm so impatient, and really want to start ttc now, need to wait til the job is calmer and I have lose weight... 

I have a question for those of you for whom this isn't your first baby - what is the hardest thing about a 1st child, and what is the best thing? 

 

Nx


----------



## wtt :)

Sure you can, Kerjack, Welcome to the circle of Summer Wtt'ers :haha:


----------



## lu-is

I've kept myself quite busy so I haven't been as broody lately.

Went for my physical today and updated my BCP perscription to cover me for the next 6 months. yay!


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: kerjack


----------



## qwk

just saw on my ticker that it's less than a week until i go home for Thanksgiving! So excited!! we are going to my mom's house, and we get to bring my older dog (who is not really very old, he's almost 2, but he's so well behaved and sweet!), which is just awesome! I always miss him so badly over the holidays, but my mom has decided he can come this time! I think she has realized he will not pee all over her house or destroy her stuff hehe (and I think she kinda likes him a lot now too :) )

I think I may not be able to do my 8k though, as I am STILL sick, haven't run in like 10 days. I will probably just have to walk the 5k (another event at the same race). Oh well.

Hope all you lovelies are doing well!! Also Micah is soooo cute!! ^^^


----------



## Agiboma

thanks so much qwk i think so too but im bias :rofl:
what type of dog you got, i hope you have a great thanksgiving, im actuallly gona drive to teh USA to do some shopping, take advantage of the sales :lol:


----------



## Trixiebell

Hi! We are going to TTC in June 2011 and I cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

welcome, Trixie! :flower:


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Trixiebell!


----------



## lu-is

Sorry I've been away lately.. lots of family injuries and illness, it's getting to be a gong show. My uncle passed away on Friday from Cancer, that would be the low point of last week's craziness. :(

On a happier note, it is getting closer to the next month mark! (9 days to go! Wow! November flew by).


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi everyone! I am new and we are ttc August 2011! I am soooo excited! x


----------



## 21p1eco

welcome!


----------



## qwk

lu-is - so sorry to hear that :( sounds like you are dealing with a lot right now!! :hugs:

welcome all new-comers!!

I am finally feeling better! my doctor FINALLY prescribed antibiotics - my first strep throat test (the quick test in the office) had come back negative, so no antibiotics, but the same test came back positive when they tested it in the real lab, so antibiotics! yay!

also my DH said something about when we start TTC this morning - I would feel kind of weird sharing our specific pillow talk on an anonymous forum, but trust me, it showed he's been thinking about it too and made me feel even more excited for when we finally start!!

hope you girls are doing ok :D


----------



## AshPash

Hi everyone :)

WTT until towards the end of 2011 ( hopefully )

Very very excited... Xx


----------



## pink23

everyone is announce bfp's and i want one. when we do decide to ttc which hopefully is next year i cant wait for caleb to see his little brotheror sister. Im soooo broody xx


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome all the newbies


----------



## Brosey

Hey ladies! I'll be trying sometime in 2011! We're thinking June/July now :) x


----------



## lu-is

Welcome!!! We're gaining lots of new people to our awesome little group! :)

Does anyone else have snow, ice, and cold weather right now? (silly winter).


----------



## Islas_mummy

Lu-is I know it's probably rubbish for you, but over here in Britain it's just misterable rain and not even that cold! So you can't wrap up all nice and warm and wintery. I'd love a proper winter with snow!!! Maybe not the ice though, that scares me. xx


----------



## odd_socks

*i guess i would come into this group (we havent set a date yet) but ideally between may and july would like to TTC or at least NTNP*


----------



## pink23

it is horrible and cold here. i dont want snow this year. caleb was born 3rd december and when i was trying to get out with him it was horrible. maybe a small layer would be ok but not too much xx


----------



## odd_socks

*we are in for snow this weekend *


----------



## Islas_mummy

I love snow!!!


----------



## MummyJade

Hey eveyone..

I not posted in there for a while... I hope you are all well...
welcome to all the new ones who have joined us.. I love snow too! hopefully we will get some this year as LO is now 2 so she will love it! Me and OH have decided that come May we will start NTNP.. so its a step closer hopefully 6 months will fly by!! 

Im off to catch up on the posts i've missed.. 
xx


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi All,

I'm new here! I'd like to join you on your summer 2011 thread. We're aiming to start NTNP in June.

A bit of background: Myself and my husband are both 28 and we live in London...

I'm excited to be joining you all!


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hey LadyLupton and welcome! Only 7 months to wait! wooo lol x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome LadyLupton! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Brosey & Islas_mummy :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome to the group!!

xx


----------



## Trixiebell

Hi everyone,

hope you are well, haven't posted here for a couple of days. Nothing changed for us still waiting for June to come. Hopefully next year will go as fast as this year has and we will all be either trying or pregnant before we know where we are.

I'm meeting with my friend tomorrow who is pregnant, so lots of baby talk will be going on as she is being induced in 2 weeks eeek really pleased for her. 

How is everyone? Not really sure what to make of the snow, haven't been out in it, just glad I'm not walking to work in it! x


----------



## Islas_mummy

I took my LO out in the snow today, she's 3months old and we wrapped her up and put her in her sling facing outwards and she absolutely loved it. She kept giggling it was so funny! 

I can't wait until I can build snow men and do snow angles when she's older!!! Having kids is such a great reason to act like one yourself! lol! 

I just hope this time next year I'll have a nice bump growing! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lu-is

Islas_mummy said:


> I love snow!!!

I like a warm snowy day, when you can make snowmen or go sledding.
But I don't care much for blizzards and -20C something or colder weather. 

Thankfully today is only -8 C, I can handle that! :)


----------



## Islas_mummy

Oh my goodness yes that is FREEZING! I don't think I could handle that actually! You poor thing keep warm! lol xx


----------



## lu-is

Thanks! :) I'll make sure to drink some warm tasty cocoa.

I must say Islas_mummy, that photo of your little girl is absolutely adorable!! :D
So darn cute!


----------



## Islas_mummy

Awww thank you :p She's such a serious little baby, so when I force a smile out of her it's like gold dust!! x


----------



## qwk

hi all, hope everyone is doing well! i can't believe all the chat about snow!! if we end up with any, it won't be for a while yet.

i got to see my niece for the past few days, which was awesome. she is a cute little nine month old. i will also see her tomorrow on the way home from visiting family for thanksgiving. yay! my mom and i also went to ikea today for like four hours, it was lots of fun :) bought my niece some really cute toys too for christmas.

welcome to all the new people!! i can't believe it's almost december, and then it will be just 7 months until we TTC :D


----------



## pink23

my oh finally decided on a date for ttc lol.
I can come off the pill next year yey. bit relieved now that i have a date. So as of the new year im going to try and put up £10 a week or baby stuff yey.
Hope evryone is well. Its so cold xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Girlies

Sorry its been a while! I changed my ticker til october next year as thats when we are going on holiday and i will hopefully become pregnant not long after. It seems so far away though :(

How is everyone?

K xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi guys...I was NTNP, but I need an operation, which could be anytime between now and the summer, so I've been thinking I am going to be TTC September 24th 2011, my Birthday!! So, am I eligable for here? Since it's not really summer, but it's the end of summer?!?

Anyhoo...Am I allowed to join?

:wave:


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi Jellybean

Of course your welcome sweetie, im October and im still joining in :haha:

xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

YAYY!! We were supposed to be TTC now, but the op and the fact I'm still BF have put TTC on hold! How are we all? We've missed out on the snow completely, had a dusting, but that is it! The mountains are snowy, but not us! I'm sad...Ollie was born in the snow (not literally, I was in hospital, but it was snowing outside!) and he came around because I walked up the mountains in the snow, as I was 5 days over and huge and fed up lol!! Aaanyhoo...to cut a long story short, I'm jealous of all the snow!


----------



## lu-is

I'll ship you some! :)
Welcome!


----------



## masonsmommy08

Dh & I are going to start trying in Aug/Sept 2011...I just have the WORST baby itch right now and i just want to scratch it..


----------



## mrsblunden

Hi everyone!! We are waiting until June/July?aug to TTC. We are taking a cruise in May, kinda a last hurrah before life with babies. I'm planning on coming off the pill after the cruise, and actually starting to TTC in July, for my birthday! Hopefully you will help me pass the 221 days left until then!


----------



## qwk

welcome to all the new people!! looks like there will be lots of people TTC in summer 2011!

today is an ikea day for me and the hubs - trying to get things we want to spruce up the house before tons of holiday guests arrive in a few weeks!

hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## samface182

:wave: can i join in the chat? :blush:


----------



## pink23

Hi all. Ive been a crap poster lol. I have been holding back because oh wasnt definate when we were ttc. But I have a new ticker yey and not to long. Gives me time to save. He wants to ttc end dec next year but im coming off the pill so fx'd i could be pg not long after lol
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome samface :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

qwk said:


> welcome to all the new people!! looks like there will be lots of people TTC in summer 2011!
> 
> today is an ikea day for me and the hubs - trying to get things we want to spruce up the house before tons of holiday guests arrive in a few weeks!
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!

QWK - Hope you managed to stay away from the baby section :haha:


----------



## qwk

lol!! 

actually i got out all my baby-stuff-yearnings at ikea with my mom the day after thanksgiving!! it was under the guise of buying stuff for me niece, of course :) they have the CUTEST little play kitchen and stuffed toy vegetables, soooo precious.


----------



## JellyBeann

So how are we all tonight? Who's still got snow? My path is really icey, I nearly went on my bum! Not going out tomorrow at all!

And I'm going Christmas shopping Wednesday and Thursday! Wednesday I have 15% staff discount day at Morrisons, and £100 vouchers to spend, and what I don't get Weds from Morrisons, I'm getting from Carmarthen, it's all done up now, all like a mini city!! I'm excited! xx

Less good news, my front spring has collapsed on my car...not fun!


----------



## lu-is

We've still got snow here! :) but atleast there is sunshine today. 

Sorry to hear about your car JellyBeann.

Ooh... Ikea baby stuff is fantastic!


----------



## JellyBeann

I have £105 to spend in Ikea too...just need the car fixed...luckily I have a mechnic friend who's getting the part on trade and fitting it for free for me too...I love my friends!! So hopefully it'll be done this week, hopefully by Wednesday too!!

We had a dusting of snow (not even an inch) and still had none...I am jealous of all the snow! Hopefully for Christmas though!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## monkeydo

Hi guys, how is everyone? Not been about for ages but will try and pop in more often!

Got all my christmas decorations up this weekend and feeling very festive :)


----------



## RaInBoWs

hello ladies im now joining you after OH said we can start trying in the summer :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Rainbows :flower:


----------



## qwk

i think we summer WTT need a banner like the spring 2011 WTT ladies have! that one is so precious, with the sheep!


----------



## RaInBoWs

for those with brother in laws what do you get them for xmas my sister said to get deodrant, shower gels ect but i hate buying people these things

ive got loads to buy still think i will start abit earlier next year


----------



## kasey c

Hi there- please can I join you too? we are hoping ttc #2 from June 2011 xx


----------



## qwk

hi kasey! your kid is SUPER cute, love the big cheese smile :)

brother in law gifts - deodorant seems kind of hilarious to me!! i think we got one brother in law a robe, and one brother in law a tie and some other things. it's sooo hard thinking of gifts for everyone!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Kasey! :flower:


----------



## kasey c

qwk said:


> hi kasey! your kid is SUPER cute, love the big cheese smile :)
> 
> brother in law gifts - deodorant seems kind of hilarious to me!! i think we got one brother in law a robe, and one brother in law a tie and some other things. it's sooo hard thinking of gifts for everyone!

Thank you :) he is a cheeky little monkey


----------



## RaInBoWs

i dont mind buying beauty gift sets for people but most contain deodrant dont mind if its coming from my mum but its not something i like to give people.

last xmas my sister got her boyfriends step brother a shaving gift set turns out hes yet to grow anything.

ive decided just to do my sister and brother in law a box of goodies with alcohol, chocolates and something for their house that way i get round the what to buy him problem.


----------



## JellyBeann

qwk said:


> i think we summer WTT need a banner like the spring 2011 WTT ladies have! that one is so precious, with the sheep!

I'll make one, any preferances/ideas as to what's going on it? x


----------



## 21p1eco

good idea! maybe a beach or flowers, a sun definately...


----------



## qwk

awesome!! i agree, sun! beach is nice, or greenery, trees, flowers... :)


----------



## JellyBeann

what are we putting on it? The spring girls are ''Spring Lambs''


----------



## wtt :)

JellyBeann said:


> what are we putting on it? The spring girls are ''Spring Lambs''

Summer Suns (sunshines)? ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

How about:​ 
https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy.jpg​


----------



## LadyLupton

Loving the banner, JellyBeann!


----------



## qwk

looks great!!!


----------



## 21p1eco

great banner JellyBeann but can we make it a bit smaller? i dont think it will fit in my signiture otherwise, thanks for making us one


----------



## LittleAngel09

We're gonna start ttc #2 in June 2010 :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

JellyBeann said:


> How about:​
> https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy.jpg​

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, I'm gonner make it smaller, just thought I'd post it a bit bigger so y'all can appreciate it more, I shall make it smaller and post the link now!


----------



## JellyBeann

here's the code guys:

https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy-2.jpg

https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy-2.jpg


needs img tags around it!!


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, I think we're going for it next summer :happydance: We were supposed to go for it this earlier this year, but then we sold our flat and moved in with hubby's parents, and are still with them, so that wasn't good :dohh:

We're going for the later end of the summer, August most likely. I'd love for my kids to be born in the spring or summer, so they have a chance of getting nice weather on their birthdays. Mine bday is this weekend, so two days before the darkest day of the year, and it's always really cold and gloomy! Not to mention all the hysteria that surrounds Christmas :growlmad:

Everyone (generally) keeps talking about summer birthdays and schools, as if it's a really awful thing in terms of your education to have a summer birthday? I guess because you're younger in your year, but surely it all evens out over time...

Anyhow, nice to 'meet' you all!


----------



## 21p1eco

thats great! thanks very much


----------



## Cupcake11

Hey everyone! I am new and will be starting TTC june 2011 for our first baby!! So excited!!xx


----------



## qwk

added!! thanks jellybeann!!!


----------



## LadyLupton

"Everyone (generally) keeps talking about summer birthdays and schools, as if it's a really awful thing in terms of your education to have a summer birthday? I guess because you're younger in your year, but surely it all evens out over time..."

My birthday is in June, and it didn't do me any harm, as far as I'm aware....

Welcome in our midst!


----------



## wtt :)

I know i've said it before but i'll say it again: I love having my b-day in the summer time! I always got to spend it in different countries while on summer vacation ;)


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi ladies! I'm new to the site and although I don't know EXACTLY when I'll be starting to ttc, I imagine it won't be any earlier than May/June or so. I am a single mom by choice conceiving via unknown donor sperm. My doctor has just agreed to refer me to the main Fertility Clinic in my city so I'm waiting for the call, but I've heard it can take a few months even to get in for the initial consult. I'm sure there will be lots to take care of before my legs go in the stirrups!

I had a Jenny Renny reading and she said my BFP will come in Nov after an Oct conception. She said this would be the second try that's successful. I guess time will tell!

So, hope I can join you ladies even though I'm unsure of the exact month I will be moving on from WTT to TTC. :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

welcome jenny :) Good luck!


----------



## Josefin

Hello! In may we will start ttc #2:) We are getting married in the end of may so we want to start then, but i realized that i will be ovulating 2 weeks before that, so we don't want to wait any longer than that:) Hopefully we get a positive answer the day after our wedding:) Can't wait! I had a misscariage a few weeks ago. But it was only a very faint line on the test so i wasn't sure but probably. Only about 4 months left now:) (Sorry for my not so good english:/ )


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Josefin and jennybobenny! Good luck to both of you! :) I can't wait for the New Year to start!


----------



## qwk

welcome guys!! :wave:


----------



## lu-is

I cannot believe that Christmas is this weekend! Wow... December has really flown by!

I feel guilty, I didn't even set up my tree this year, and now it just feels too late.
I'm still pumped for Christmas, and had no problem getting shopping done but when it comes to the tree I just can't be bothered to get it out and decorate.
Oh well. Next year. :)


----------



## qwk

i haven't decorated the outside of my house yet - i bought the wreaths, but never actually got to put them on the door. sad? yes. i still plan to do it though! before guests come :)


----------



## lu-is

Bah! I was just looking a photo from a Christmas party and it's by DH holding a cute little baby boy. Man.. I was already in a crazy broody mood yesterday and now I'm just like sighing and gushing about this picture and even more excited/impatient than before!

Just over 5 more months.. I can make it.. right???


----------



## jennybobenny

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I was alone this year (hopefully for the last time ever). It wasn't too bad. I made it special for myself and enjoyed some real down time. Movies and books... currently reading YOU Having a Baby. :book: I like the YOU books and although I've read so many pregnancy books I am learning even more with this one!

So, I was supposed to get a root canal this past wed. but my dentist got the flu. Thankfully my toothache has subsided thanks to the antibiotics. I think the pills may have affected my metabolism though. Either that or I've got some kind of Christmas miracle happening! I've lost about 5 lbs in a week and haven't changed my eating habits at all! :shrug: What??? Anyway, only 2 more pills to go before I'm done. Then tomorrow I have a liquid only diet and cleanse :loo: to prep for a cancer check (colonoscopy) on Wednesday so I expect to lose even more in the next couple of days. Then we'll see what happens. It would be nice to keep these pounds off though as I still have about 15 ish to go before my goal weight!

How's everyone doing? Are you post Christmas shoppers :headspin:or post Christmas chillaxers? :coffee:


----------



## PrincessKay

I havent been on here in ages!! I hope everyone had a fab xmas.

This time next year we could all be pregnant... yippeeeee!!!! xxxx


----------



## Accounts2010

Hi all, 

Im hoping for a bfp in May 2011.. Waiting for my periods to return though so could be a long wait.. 

Good luck to us all :flower:


----------



## i want it all

Hello - we're gonna try from about June-ish (I think), it will be no 2 for us, and my dd has just had her 1st birthday on Xmas Eve! Back to work on Wednesday :( and don't want to go but I have to earn some money to pay for my next spell on maternity!


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I must admit I started to read the replies but there are over 500 to get through so I've kind of given up :( - it took a while!

I am currently going through a miscarriage, of sorts (dropping HCG but no bleed yet) and am giving it a rest until the Summer. My daughter Laura was born the end of November so I would quite like a baby to be born closer to the Summer.


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi Girls,

Just a note to let you know that we've decided not to wait an have started TTC now, so I guess I am no longer a summer sun! It was lovely to spend some time WTT with you.

Good luck to us all, now and in future. PMA and BFPs all round!

xxx


----------



## lu-is

LadyLupton said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just a note to let you know that we've decided not to wait an have started TTC now, so I guess I am no longer a summer sun! It was lovely to spend some time WTT with you.
> 
> Good luck to us all, now and in future. PMA and BFPs all round!
> 
> xxx

Good luck!!!


----------



## lu-is

Happy New Years Ladies! We're now in 2011 Hooray!!!


----------



## rivanprincess

Yay! 2011 is here! Now only like 4 3/4 months or so until we start trying, unless my Dh decides we need to wait again:( FX that the rest of the winter and spring fly by so we can all get on with TTC!


----------



## lu-is

i hope your DH doesn't change his mind!

I am also desperately hoping I'll still be good to go for June! *fingers crossed*
I just got diagnosed with a dermoid cyst on my right ovary. I go for a follow up Ultrasound in March - after that... who knows? possibly surgery.. eeps! So I'm really hoping that I'll be okay for summer baby making!


----------



## qwk

lu-is - sorry to hear that!! hope everything is ok, and no surgery required! :hugs:


----------



## beccad

We're good to go from about July time. I'd like a summer baby, so even if we fell pregnant the first month of trying (one can only hope!) it wouldn't be due until the end of April. May or June would be my preferred months for a due date, but I know babies don't often come to a schedule like that! It could take us a while to conceive.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yay I've found you ladies! Was wondering if there was a thread for those of us TTC in the summer! Ideally for us, it would be August, but we'll start in July. Conceived our first month of trying and Zoëlle is now 7 months old. So TTC #2 is exciting! I'll still be nursing at night though, (and am still nursing throughout day/night now until she's 12 months old) so will start charting BBT in April.


----------



## 21p1eco

welcome Junebug!

Its quiet around here atm, is everyone still on track for TTC this summer? how's everyone coping? I can believe my ticker says 3 months to go, it doesnt feel like long ago it said 6 months!

Another friend annouced she was pregnant yesterday, i am happy for her but sooooo jealous! i know it wont be long though, just want to start trying now!!!


----------



## wtt :)

i'm more in the Spring than Summer :D


----------



## 21p1eco

im in the middle - end of may beginning of june, i'm getting so excited now to go through it all again!


----------



## lu-is

I'm afraid my TTC date is getting a little wishy-washy... Because of a dermoid cyst I'll probably have to got for surgery somewhere in the next couple months.
Based on that, I just don't know if we'll be TTC in June as planned or if it'll have to be postponed. :(
I don't want to give up on it yet, but sometimes my counter makes me sad because I don't know if I'll be ready to go in 3 months and 25 days.


----------



## 21p1eco

oh no! i'm sorry, i know i would feel really sad if it got postponed too. i hope you are able to ttc in june but if not i'm sure time will fly by and it will be your turn soon enough x


----------



## wtt :)

lu-is said:


> I'm afraid my TTC date is getting a little wishy-washy... Because of a dermoid cyst I'll probably have to got for surgery somewhere in the next couple months.
> Based on that, I just don't know if we'll be TTC in June as planned or if it'll have to be postponed. :(
> I don't want to give up on it yet, but sometimes my counter makes me sad because I don't know if I'll be ready to go in 3 months and 25 days.

:hugs: Hope everything sorts itself out :)


----------



## PrincessKay

Im defo still on track for October!! Cant come soon enough!


----------



## snowflakes120

We will be trying the end of July/Early August! Can't wait - less than 6 months now! Taking my last BCP tonight... Summer is just around the corner!!


----------



## mommy2be1003

we are wtt the end of june, beginning of july!!! bump buddies come my way!! :)


----------



## Mrs M

Hi Everyone,

Me and my dh have had a talk over the weekend and we have decided to ttc baby no.2 in August. Im super excited :happydance: We have a beautiful daughter who has just turned 1 and cant wait for her to have a brother or sister. x


----------



## 21p1eco

yay! congrats, its so exciting planning for #2!


----------



## Mrs M

Thanks. It certainley is exciting and it cant come soon enough. x


----------



## Akulik85

We're thinking about starting in July


----------



## lu-is

And the summer is one month closer now!!! Hooray!!!
I'm starting on the folic acid, and continuing on with multivitamins. Really excited.

I also just found out I'll be getting surgery to remove a cyst within the next two weeks, so I should be okay for June. Thank goodness! One less thing to stress and get sad over.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray is right lu-is!!! I can't believe it is already March!! Good luck with your surgery!!

I go to my obgyn on the 21st for my annual - I plan to ask for the pre-nats then! 

Going to start BBT with this upcoming cycle. I am praying AF starts next Tuesday which would mean the same amount of days as if I was still on the pill. I just want AF to be regular. This will be my 1st natural AF in years and years and years. 

I feel like our plans are coming into place nicely. Come on July!! 

What about the rest of you summer gals???


----------



## waimeli143

We are TTC in JULY!!! I can't believe it's already March!


----------



## GeekGrrl

My partner and I are planning to start trying in June. I went off the pill last month and I'm charting my BBTs and watching all my fertility signals but I'm still going crazy! I'm ready to try NOW! Part of why I'm here is because I'm so impatient! I've been on prenatals for about 4 months and I'm reading books and educating myself, but I'm still going a little crazy?

Any advice for the WTT insanity?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hi everyone! I like the Summer Suns... how cute!!! DH and I are WTT for #1 in August. I stopped BCP last week and started prenatal vitamins. I am going crazy with this wait!!! Having a baby is all I can seem to think about now that we've decided!


----------



## CeeDee

Me and my husband are TTC#1 in June. I take my last BCP on May 28th. I've been taking folic acid for years, but I've started taking more supplements on Feb 15. 

I'm so anxious to start now, but we didn't want to have a baby before our first year anniversary. I'm getting all my doctors appointments out of the way before than.

Is anyone doing anything big before they TTC?


----------



## Jess137

GeekGrrl said:


> My partner and I are planning to start trying in June. I went off the pill last month and I'm charting my BBTs and watching all my fertility signals but I'm still going crazy! I'm ready to try NOW! Part of why I'm here is because I'm so impatient! I've been on prenatals for about 4 months and I'm reading books and educating myself, but I'm still going a little crazy?
> 
> Any advice for the WTT insanity?

I am in the same boat! The OH agreed to start TTC this summer, so June 1st the race is on. I just stopped the pill so I can start keeping track of my ovulation. I have been taking folic acid plus DHA and prenatals for months, and have been buying a bunch of books. I also find myself buying a few baby items...wishful thinking I guess. I've been thinking for a while that I'm going crazy over this, since I think about it constantly and have dreams about TTC almost every night. I'm probably crazier than you! I almost forgot- I have gone to the dentist, my primary dr and have a pre-conception appointment with my OB/GYN on Wednesday. I read that it is really important to go to the dentist before getting pregnant.


----------



## NicMar

Hello everyone! I came across this website and forum online while trying to cope with what I now know to be my "broodiness"...:winkwink: I have never actually posted in a forum like this before, but I'd love to join in if that's okay.

My OH and I will have been married for 2 years this summer when we plan to start TTC...right now it is looking like June or July for us. Unfortunately, we got dealt an unexpected blow a few weeks ago when we found out that we both may be losing our jobs come June (we both work in the school system and there are massive layoffs being threatened in NY...it's terrible). I am hoping and praying that we both keep our jobs, and was devastated when I first found out because of how it might affect our baby plans. However, it is looking like we can still manage as long as one of us keeps our job, and OH has a decent chance of that since he's been in the district longer than I have. I really, really hope it all works out! I have wanted to be a mom forever and can barely wait the 4 months, so I'm in trouble if it turns out to be longer than that...

I'm looking forward to chatting with all you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

NicMar said:


> Hello everyone! I came across this website and forum online while trying to cope with what I now know to be my "broodiness"...:winkwink: I have never actually posted in a forum like this before, but I'd love to join in if that's okay.
> 
> My OH and I will have been married for 2 years this summer when we plan to start TTC...right now it is looking like June or July for us. Unfortunately, we got dealt an unexpected blow a few weeks ago when we found out that we both may be losing our jobs come June (we both work in the school system and there are massive layoffs being threatened in NY...it's terrible). I am hoping and praying that we both keep our jobs, and was devastated when I first found out because of how it might affect our baby plans. However, it is looking like we can still manage as long as one of us keeps our job, and OH has a decent chance of that since he's been in the district longer than I have. I really, really hope it all works out! I have wanted to be a mom forever and can barely wait the 4 months, so I'm in trouble if it turns out to be longer than that...
> 
> I'm looking forward to chatting with all you ladies :thumbup:

I'm fairly new to all of this as well. Joined about a week ago but welcome!!! I hope this site helps me also. I have a longer wait though as I'm WTT until end of August. Best of luck to you and your husband with the job situation... I can't imagine how stressful it must be not knowing! Great that you will still be able to keep your plans if he keeps his job. On a positive note that just means more maternity time off for you to spend with a new baby!!!


----------



## lynlouc

Hi everyone im hoping that by joining you all on here we can get through the next few months together and then progress onto the ttc thread together too !!! I think im prob alot older than most of you on here as im 34 and already have 3 kiddies but i cant wait for #4 so just need my holidays to huury along and then its ttc all the way xxxxxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

lynlouc said:


> Hi everyone im hoping that by joining you all on here we can get through the next few months together and then progress onto the ttc thread together too !!! I think im prob alot older than most of you on here as im 34 and already have 3 kiddies but i cant wait for #4 so just need my holidays to huury along and then its ttc all the way xxxxxx

Regardless of your age we're all in the same boat having to wait!!! Although I can imagine with 3 already you might have a little more to distract you than I do!!! Do you have a specific month this summer for TTC?


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, I am sad (and happy) to say I am leaving you...me and DH are officially TTC#2!! good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust for your future babbas!!


----------



## kcbmama

Hi ladies...hope I can join...
Have a LO already but am WTT with a view of TTC June onwards! Am v.excited and have been watching OBEM avidly.
My reasons for WTT are my LO was born by EMCS and I had been told by consultant to wait till she turns to try again - well it took us 3 months to conceive her so the timing might work out.
I got a few pounds to get off beforehand also and we are working on our finances so that we can accommodate a boy if it happens (we have lots of girl stuff already).

Thanks ladies


----------



## hwimmer

Hello! I'm in the August group! :happydance:

I can't wait! OH and I will have been married for almost 3 years at that time and will be TTC for #1. It's been a long journey to even get here, and I am just so psyched to finally meet my kids! 

woop woop! :cloud9:


----------



## CeeDee

lynlouc said:


> Hi everyone im hoping that by joining you all on here we can get through the next few months together and then progress onto the ttc thread together too !!! I think im prob alot older than most of you on here as im 34 and already have 3 kiddies but i cant wait for #4 so just need my holidays to huury along and then its ttc all the way xxxxxx

I'm 34 also, but this is my first.


----------



## lu-is

yay! Welcome to the new people TTC this summer! We're getting closer and closer.


----------



## porkypig

hi everyone, i have a little boy who is 20 months and we are planning to ttc #2 between June-December, im scared but looking forward to it too!!! XX


----------



## CeeDee

Spring has sprung! Summer is right around the corner!


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, there's quite a few more pages to this thread since I last posted back in January! I'm SO desperate to get started now, but going to hang on a couple more months, well cycles, starting in June. Feels like ages away, but it's actually not, is it!


----------



## LankyDoodle

We are going to be starting TTC in July. :) I am due two periods in July - one in the first week and one in the last few days, and I am undecided which one will be my last one before TTC, but I am thinking my patience will have had it by the first week of July. That means I have about 14 weeks until we TTC, and my LO will be almost 15 months old by then, giving a possible 24 month age gap if I conceive first month again. I am happy with that and that's what I was aiming for really; I don't mind a little more than a 2 year gap.

I have a few little barriers first (I was going to be TTC in June) such as I am starting my new job next week so I want to get induction done and be settled before I say 'I'm pregnant!' and I also want to lose a little more weight before I get pregnant again, get my health back on track (my blood pressure went up after pregnancy for no obvious reason really). I was overweight in last pregnancy and it posed no problems but I want to be in the best possible position this time. Not that I will be thin by then, but I want to give myself a decent start! I conceived just after losing a stone last time (in first month trying) and I think that kickstarted things.

Anyway, hope to get to know you on the tri boards eventually!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm so excited girls! Less than 3 months for me!! Home stretch is around the corner!! Spring has offically sprung - in the 70's today!! 

You are so lucky LankyDoodle - 1st month trying! That's amazing! I really hope that is me!! I am just hoping for sometime within the 1st 5 months of trying!! Our dates are fairly close!! You must have a short cycle like I - I am 26 days - so I get 2 periods a month quite frequently also!!


----------



## CeeDee

I'm very anxious to get started especially with my age. I just hope things go well and I won't be TTC for too long.


----------



## beccad

How old are you ceedee? (sorry if you've already said - not read the whole thread!)


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Ladies!
I'm WTT #2 until either July or Oct/Nov.  I spent my entire first pregnancy (2008) on the BNB site from conception to delivery and loved the relationships I built. I still talk with several of the mommies! I look forward to getting to know all of you. My sweet daughter was born in June 2009. 

I swear...this site makes me want to start trying now . :rofl: Then I have to remind myself of how horrible my pregnancy was. :dohh:

Name: Jenn
Age: 30 (will be 31 in Sept.) Spouse, 30


----------



## lu-is

Welcome to any new visitors of this thread! :) It's getting ever so much closer...
However since spring hasn't arrived here it feels like the summer will never come!
We had more snow the other day. yikes.


----------



## CeeDee

beccad said:


> How old are you ceedee? (sorry if you've already said - not read the whole thread!)

I'm 34.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi all!

I'm new to the site and thus, new to this thread, but hello! I'm 25 years old, WTC until June 2011. Getting anxious, but it's exciting since summer's coming pretty quickly! :) 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends! xo


----------



## LankyDoodle

I am thinking of putting off TTC#2 :( I really want number 2 so badly, but then at other times practical me sets in and I think 'let's just wait a bit longer.' I feel soooo tired at the moment and my new job starts next week. I want to make a real go of this one. My little girl is becoming SO SO interesting and fun to be with and she is requiring so much more time (and money haha!). I just feel ready for a rest at the moment and while it's very romantic to think of being pregnant and giving birth again, and those wonderful days straight afterwards, in reality at the end of it all I will have another little bundle to look after and I just can't see that I have the energy at the moment. I need to recover haha!

It is also the 2012 Olympics in Summer 2012 (funny that!) in London and we are hoping to go to some of the events if possible. I would really love my LO to be there - it's a big thing! I can't imagine it being much fun going along with a baby who will be a maximum of about 10 weeks old. 

Add to this that in the UK, children get 15 free childcare hours from the term after their 3rd birthday. For my LO, this will be September 2013, and with the cost of childcare here, paying for 2 to go to nursery at my expense, for 2-3 days a week, would be too much. 

So with all this in mind, I think we are putting it off until December/January (although this is not set in stone). If we ttc in June/July/August/September this year, we get a baby between March and June next year, which would be fine if not for the issues above. We really wanted another spring/summer baby. If we TTC in October/November, we would end up with a July/August baby if we conceive straight away again - not so good really with how school years work in this country. So December would be the next sensible option and if I conceive first month again, I'd have a September baby - not cold, still light nights for a few weeks yet, can still get out and about a bit. The Olympics will have been and gone. My LO will be a year away from her free childcare place, so if I take the full year's mat leave again (which I'd always do unless in dire financial straights) I'd be due back at work in September 2013 which would then mean Isabella would get her free hours and I'd not be paying much more than I have to now in childcare. Isabella gets me to herself for a bit longer and I get my body and mind back for a while and to settle into my new position/workplace. 

This is not set in stone, but I think it is looking this way now. :)


----------



## hwimmer

Hi there! Looks like this thread needs to be revived... Who's still WTT til July/Aug/Sept?

46 more days and I will be moving over to TTC in mid-Aug. Can't wait! Not long now, ladies :happydance:


----------



## fumbles

Aww..I think I posted on this thread ages ago and was all excited about trying in September 2011. Our date has since been pushed back to early 2013! 

Arghh seems really like forever now :growlmad: 

Best of luck to all you lovely ladies trying soon :flower:


----------

